# 2013 Random Scriptures Verses For Reflection, Encouragement & Meditation



## Nice Lady (Jan 1, 2013)

*Meditation on God's Word (i.e., Scriptures verses) is a powerful tool.* We ought to meditate on His Word daily because the environment is naturally negative and for our development as Christians (Psalm 1:2).  In the Bible,  we are promised that meditation will make our way prosperous, have good success and be a tree planted by the river of waters (Joshua 1:8; Psalm 1:3). Second, meditation is a way of building up our spiritual inner strength. Third, the Holy Spirit will bring it to our remembrance in situations in which we need divine guidance and to rescue us from trouble. Finally, it teaches us how to walk in our new nature in Christ.

*So, I am asking you to post Scriptures that you are meditating on because you never know if it will encourage someone, bear witness with someone that needs guidance or other reasons unknown to us.*


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 1, 2013)

I will kick off January 1, 2013 with Isaiah 43: 18-21 God's Word Translation:

Forget what happened in the past, and do not dwell on events from long ago. I am going to do something new. It is already happening. Don’t you recognize it?         I will clear a way in the desert.  I will make rivers on dry land.  Wild animals, jackals, and ostriches will honor me.  I will provide water in the desert. I will make rivers on the dry land for my chosen people to drink. I have formed these people for myself. They will praise me.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 2, 2013)

1 Samuel 12:22-23 NLV
The Lord will not leave His people alone, because of His great name. The Lord has been pleased to make you His people. 23 And as for me, far be it from me that I should sin against the Lord by not praying for you. But I will teach you the good and the right way.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice Lady I'll be happy to join this thread, I try to study everyday. This will help me stay diligent

Thank you!


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 2, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> @Nice Lady I'll be happy to join this thread, I try to study everyday. This will help me stay diligent
> 
> Thank you!



Thanks for your enthusiasm. I really feel as though posting Scriptures that is resonating in our spirits or on our minds will help others. It is a good way to build yourself in the Lord. Let's make this happen...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 2, 2013)

2 Chronicles 6:27 - (NASB)

27 then hear in heaven and forgive the sin of Your servants and Your people Israel, indeed, teach them the good way in which they should walk. And send rain on Your land which You have given to Your people for an inheritance.


----------



## auparavant (Jan 2, 2013)

Galatians 5:15 

If you keep on biting and devouring each other, watch out or you will be destroyed by each other.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 3, 2013)

*1 Peter 2:24 YLT
who our sins himself did bear in his body, upon the tree, that to the sins having died, to the righteousness we may live; by whose stripes ye were healed*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 3, 2013)

Colossians 2:4 - The Message (MSG)
2-4 I want you woven into a tapestry of love, in touch with everything there is to know of God. Then you will have minds confident and at rest, focused on Christ, God’s great mystery. All the richest treasures of wisdom and knowledge are embedded in that mystery and nowhere else. And we’ve been shown the mystery! I’m telling you this because I don’t want anyone leading you off on some wild-goose chase, after other so-called mysteries, or “the Secret.”


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 4, 2013)

*Psalm 30:11-12 NLT*
You have turned my mourning into joyful dancing. You have taken away my clothes of mourning and clothed me with joy, that I might sing praises to you and not be silent. O Lord my God, I will give you thanks forever!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 4, 2013)

Deuteronomy 28:8 - (NLV)
8 The Lord will send good upon you in your store-houses and in all your work. He will bring good to you in the land the Lord your God gives you.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 4, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Deuteronomy 28:8 - (NLV)
> 8 The Lord will send good upon you in your store-houses and in all your work. He will bring good to you in the land the Lord your God gives you.



Thanks for posting. I am happy that you put down this Scripture.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jan 4, 2013)

John 14:27
English Standard Version (ESV)

27 Peace I leave with you; my peace I give to you. Not as the world gives do I give to you. Let not your hearts be troubled, neither let them be afraid

James 1:2-4
2 Count it all joy, my brothers,* when you meet trials of various kinds, 3 for you know that the testing of your faith produces steadfastness. 4 And let steadfastness have its full effect, that you may be perfect and complete, lacking in nothing.*


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 5, 2013)

*Isaiah 26:12 NLT*

Lord, you will grant us peace;all we have accomplished is really from you.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 5, 2013)

Psalm 119:18 - New American Standard Bible (NASB)
18 Open my eyes, that I may behold Wonderful things from Your law.

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 5, 2013)

*Hebrews 4:14-16 KJV*

14. Seeing then that we have a great high priest, that is passed into the heavens, Jesus the Son of God, let us hold fast our profession.

15. For we have not an high priest which cannot be touched with the feeling of our infirmities; but was in all points tempted like as we are, yet without sin.

16. Let us therefore come boldly unto the throne of grace, that we may obtain mercy, and find grace to help in time of need.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 6, 2013)

*Psalm 100:5 NLT

For the Lord is good. His unfailing love continues forever,
and his faithfulness continues to each generation.*


----------



## LiftedUp (Jan 7, 2013)

Deuteronomy 1:19-21
19 Then, as the Lord our God commanded us, we set out from Horeb and went toward the hill country of the Amorites through all that vast and dreadful wilderness that you have seen, and so we reached Kadesh Barnea. 20 Then I said to you, “You have reached the hill country of the Amorites, which the Lord our God is giving us. 21 See, the Lord your God has given you the land. Go up and take possession of it as the Lord, the God of your ancestors, told you. *Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged*.”

*This verse spoke to me last night.  Often I have to remind myself to have faith in the path that I am being put on and to go forth without fear.  I feel that fear holds me and other back from so many things when there is really no reason to be.*


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 7, 2013)

Genesis 15:1 NKJV

After these things the word of the LORD came to Abram in a vision,  saying, “Do not be afraid, Abram. *I am your shield, your exceedingly  great reward.”*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 8, 2013)

2 Corinthians 5:17
New American Standard Bible (NASB)
17 Therefore if anyone is in Christ, [a]he is a new creature; the old things passed away; behold, new things have come.

Talking to my son this morning about making good decisions, right choices, not behaving out of our emotions. Making decisions based on spirit and not flesh.  Trying to communicate these things to a 15 yo boy. Pray for me ya'll 

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 8, 2013)

Nahum 2:2 MSG

God has restored the Pride of Jacob, the Pride of Israel. Israel’s lived through hard times.  He’s been to hell and back.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 9, 2013)

*Zechariah 9:12*
Return to the stronghold, You prisoners of hope. *Even today I declare That I will restore double to you.*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 9, 2013)

Numbers 6: 24-26

24 The Lord bless you, and keep you;
25 The Lord make His face shine on you,
And be gracious to you;
26 The Lord lift up His countenance on you,
And give you peace.'


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 9, 2013)

Proverbs 10:22 MSG
God’s blessing makes life rich; nothing we do can improve on God.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 10, 2013)

*Jeremiah 30:17 GW
I’ll restore your health and heal your wounds,” declares the Lord. “People call you an outcast: Zion, no one cares for you.  “This is what the Lord says: I’m going to bring the captives back to Jacob’s tents and show compassion on their homes. Cities will be built on the ruins, and fortified palaces will be built in their rightful place.*


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 11, 2013)

*Genesis 49:22-24 Living Translation

*Joseph is a fruitful tree beside a fountain. His branches shade the wall. He has been severely injured by those who shot at him and persecuted him, but their weapons were shattered by the Mighty One of Jacob, the Sheperd, the Rock of Israel.*

I read this earlier this week. I thought it would be excellent to share with those who are experiencing injustices or oppressed by others--this so commonly happens in the workplace. Don't give up! Things will work in your favor. In 2011, I did a blog in which it more than turned around and both received a form of promotion
*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 11, 2013)

And I sought for a man among them who should build up the
wall and stand in the breach before me for the land, that I
should not destroy it; but I found none.  —EZEKIEL 22:30


----------



## auparavant (Jan 11, 2013)

Wanted to say "thank you" for these scriptures.  They are a blessing.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 12, 2013)

Psalm 54:4 NKJV

Behold, God is my helper; The Lord is with those who uphold my life.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 13, 2013)

*2 Chronicles 16:9 NLT*

*The eyes of the Lord search the whole earth in order to strengthen those whose hearts are fully committed to him. *

God is always looking to do you good. He is always thinking about you and it's to do you good.  So, don't give up hope on things...Keep pressing, believing and you will see the manifestation of the promise.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 13, 2013)

*Jeremiah 17:7-8 *NIV

7. Blessed is the one who trust in the Lord, whose confidence is in Him. 

8. They will be like a tree planted by the water that sends out its roots by the stream. It does not fear when heats comes; its leaves are always green. It has no worries in the year of drought and never fails to bear fruit.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 14, 2013)

*Job 42:10-12 MSG*

After Job had interceded for his friends, God  restored his fortune—and then doubled it! All his brothers and sisters  and friends came to his house and celebrated. They told him how sorry  they were, and consoled him for all the trouble God had brought him. Each of them brought generous housewarming gifts.
 
God  blessed Job’s later life even more than his earlier life. He ended up  with fourteen thousand sheep, six thousand camels, one thousand teams of  oxen, and one thousand donkeys. He also had seven sons and three  daughters...

It's restoration time! It's moving forward time!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 14, 2013)

This touched my heart so much in my morning devotional today. I need to print this and keep it where I can see it daily.




> Psalm 63[a]
> 
> A psalm of David. When he was in the Desert of Judah.
> 
> ...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 15, 2013)

When I discovered your words, I devoured them. They are my joy and my heart’s delight, for I bear your name, OLORD God of Heaven’s Armies.
-Jeremiah 15:16

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 15, 2013)

*Psalm 27:13-14 MSG*

*I’m sure now I’ll see God’s goodness in the exuberant earth. Stay with God! Take heart. Don’t quit. I’ll say it again: Stay with God.*


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 16, 2013)

Ephesians 3:18-19 NLT

And may you have the power to understand, as all God’s people should, how wide, how long, how high, and how deep his love is. May  you experience the love of Christ, though it is too great to understand  fully. Then you will be made complete with all the fullness of life and  power that comes from God.

*From time to time, we need to be reminded that God loves us so much and because of His Love we will be alright.*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 17, 2013)

> 2 Peter 1:2-4
> The Message (MSG)
> 1 1-2 I, Simon Peter, am a servant and apostle of Jesus Christ. I write this to you whose experience with God is as life-changing as ours, all due to our God’s straight dealing and the intervention of our God and Savior, Jesus Christ. Grace and peace to you many times over as you deepen in your experience with God and Jesus, our Master.
> 
> ...



I'm so grateful that God is changing me!! I couldn't do it myself.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 17, 2013)

Psalm 17:8 NKJV

Keep me as the apple of Your eye; Hide me under the shadow of Your wings....


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 18, 2013)

*Exodus 18:10-11 NLT (Read this morning on my commute):*

“Praise the Lord,”  Jethro said, “for he has rescued you from the Egyptians and from  Pharaoh. Yes, he has rescued Israel from the powerful hand of Egypt! I know now that the Lord is greater than all other gods, because he rescued his people from the oppression of the proud Egyptians.”


*As God's child, He loves us. I don't have to live in fear or lack joy because He's got me.* Apart of the Blessing is to be rescued from trouble, to be preserved from conditions that would have killed the ordinary person, famines and plagues in the nation not to destroy you, and for the plots of the devil against you to be demolished
(It's not just material stuff.  Material stuff are apart of the manifestation of the blessing. That's a whole different topic). No Fear Here! We can enjoy our lives because in the end--we win. *Everyone will see who's on our side: Our Father! Great Strong & Mighty! NO QUESTIONS HAVE TO BE ASKED AT THIS POINT!*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 18, 2013)

Luke 6:45
The Message (MSG)
Work the Words into Your Life

43-45 “You don’t get wormy apples off a healthy tree, nor good apples off a diseased tree. The health of the apple tells the health of the tree. You must begin with your own life-giving lives. It’s who you are, not what you say and do, that counts. Your true being brims over into true words and deeds.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 19, 2013)

*Jeremiah 33:3*

Call to Me, and I will answer you, and show you great and mighty things, which you do not know.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 19, 2013)

Psalm 56:3-4 - (NASB)

3 When I am afraid, I will put my trust in You.
4 In God, whose word I praise, 
   In God I have put my trust; I shall not be afraid.
   What can mere man do to me?

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 21, 2013)

*1 Samuel 30: 18-19 NKJV*

So David recovered all that the Amalekites had carried away, and David rescued his two wives. And nothing of theirs was lacking, either small or great, sons or daughters, spoil or anything which they had taken from them; David recovered all.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 22, 2013)

*Isaiah 58:12 NLT*

Some of you will rebuild the deserted ruins of your cities.  Then you will be known as a rebuilder of walls and a restorer of homes.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 23, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Psalm 56:3-4 - (NASB)
> 
> 3 When I am afraid, I will put my trust in You.
> 4 In God, whose word I praise,
> ...


 
I love your siggy with the Obamas.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 23, 2013)

*Numbers 24:10-11 NKJV*

Then Balak’s anger was aroused against Balaam, and he struck his hands together; and Balak said to Balaam, “I called you to curse my enemies, and look, you have bountifully blessed _them_ these three times! Now therefore, flee to your place. I said I would greatly honor you, but in fact, the Lord has kept you back from honor.”

*We are blessed--empowered to propser; empowered to succeed. Blessed!*


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 24, 2013)

*Deuteronomy 29:29 GW
*
Some things are hidden. They belong to the Lord our God. But the things that have been revealed in these teachings belong to us and to our children forever. We must obey every word of these teachings.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 25, 2013)

*Psalm 13:6 GW*

I will sing to the Lord because he has been good to me.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 25, 2013)

*Psalm 91:5-6 NKJV*

*You shall not be afraid of the terror by night, nor of the arrow that flies by day,
nor of the pestilence that walks in darkness, nor of the destruction that lays waste at noonday.*

Keep believing in spite of what's going on. It's good that we have an intercessor seated at the right hand (*speaking on our behalf*) in Heaven even now (Romans 8:34). Don't worry your season of *PROMOTION *is coming soon.

It's good to know that you *don't need anyone else to speak on your behalf *or try to meet up with someone. *He will contact them for you, PROMOTION!*


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 26, 2013)

*Joshua 21:43 GW*

So the Lord gave Israel the whole land he had sworn to give their ancestors. They took possession of it and settled there.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 27, 2013)

Isaiah 40:31 - NLT

31 But those who trust in the Lord will find new strength.
    They will soar high on wings like eagles.
They will run and not grow weary.
    They will walk and not faint.



			
				Joyce Meyer said:
			
		

> Quietly waiting on God (spending time with Him in prayer, worship, or Bible reading) as Isaiah 40:31 encourages us, does more to restore our bodies, minds and emotions than anything else we can do. We need to do this regularly.  Joyce urges us to insist on quiet time with God; do not let anyone take those consecrated moments from you. In those times, God empowers you to face everything you need to do with renewed physical, emotional, mental and spiritual strength.


Amen!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jan 28, 2013)

Psalms 126

5Those who sow in tears
    shall reap with shouts of joy!
6 He who goes out weeping,
    bearing the seed for sowing,
shall come home with shouts of joy,
    bringing his sheaves with him.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 28, 2013)

AtlantaJJ, thanks for posting regularly and offering great verses even when I don't post.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 28, 2013)

*Psalm 119:1 NLT*

Joyful are people of integrity, who follow the instructions of the Lord.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> AtlantaJJ, thanks for posting regularly and offering great verses even when I don't post.



Nice Lady You are so welcome! Thank you for starting this awesome thread! I am working on being more organized, so that I can post more regularly!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 28, 2013)

Isaiah 41:10, 13 - (NLT)

10 Don’t be afraid, for I am with you.
    Don’t be discouraged, for I am your God.
I will strengthen you and help you.
    I will hold you up with my victorious right hand.

13 For I hold you by your right hand—
    I, the Lord your God.
And I say to you,
    ‘Don’t be afraid. I am here to help you.



			
				Joyce Meyer said:
			
		

> If there is something we are supposed to be doing, the Lord will give us the ability to do it.  He will not lead us into a situation and then leave us there to face it alone in our own weak power. No, because as Isaiah 41:10 reminds us, He is with us.  He is our Great God; He will harden us to difficulties, help us, and up hold us with His hand of Victory!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 29, 2013)

John 15:5 - (NLT)
5 “Yes, I am the vine; you are the branches. Those who remain in me, and I in them, will produce much fruit. For apart from me you can do nothing.



			
				Joyce Meyer said:
			
		

> Have you ever seen fruit grow apart from the vine, tree or plant to which it was attached?  Of course not! As a disciple of Jesus, the same is true for you. Unless you stay in His presence, you will not grow or bear fruit.  The word, abide means "to dwell; to take up residence."  Allow Jesus to take up residence in your life, Just as the vine is the source of nourishment and wealth for the fruit, Jesus is your source of life.  Cultivate an ever-growing relationship with Him by spending time with Him in prayer, reading and studying God's Word.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 29, 2013)

*Psalm 21:1 NLT*

How the king rejoices in your strength, O Lord! He shouts with joy because you give him victory.

*We can rejoice today. Things will work out and pan out fine for us. We will not drown or falter! It may feel that way, but it is not the end result!*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 30, 2013)

Romans 4:20 - (NLT)
20 Abraham never wavered in believing God’s promise. In fact, his faith grew stronger, and in this he brought glory to God.



			
				Joyce Meyer said:
			
		

> Romans 4:20 states that Abraham continued to be steadfast; he kept praising and giving glory to God.  As he did so, he grew strong in faith.  He felt confident that God would keep His word.  Follow Abraham's example and keep your heart filled with faith and your actions filled with obedience.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 31, 2013)

*Isaiah 33:6 GW*

[God] gives stability to the nation. *He always protects His people and gives them wisdom and knowledge*. Their greatest treasure is their reverence for the Lord.


I really like the second sentence because this is so true of God that *He gives us wisdom and knowledge for both the spiritual and natural things.* Once we are saved, His Word is the manual for living--to be delivered from a foolish way of living to a "total life prosperity" way of life over the years. Prosperity is not just monetary(or being super extraordinary rich)--it flows into other realms (emotions, health, relationships, etc.).


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 31, 2013)

Hebrews 4:15 - (NLT)
15 This High Priest of ours understands our weaknesses, for he faced all of the same testings we do, yet he did not sin.



			
				Joyce Meyer said:
			
		

> Jesus understands our human frailty because He was tempted in every way that we are, yet without sinning. How freeing is it to have our High Priest - Who is both sinless and understanding intercede for us!



Amen, this brings me great comfort!


----------



## Leigh (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice Lady said:
			
		

> Isaiah 33:6 GW
> 
> [God] gives stability to the nation. He always protects His people and gives them wisdom and knowledge. Their greatest treasure is their reverence for the Lord.
> 
> ...



I agree and I love the "always protects" part.  In these times we need all the protection we can get.


----------



## Leigh (Jan 31, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> John 15:5 - (NLT)
> 5 “Yes, I am the vine; you are the branches. Those who remain in me, and I in them, will produce much fruit. For apart from me you can do nothing.



I love this.  We are encouraged not to dwell but I'm going to encourage us to "dwell".  Just "dwell" on the Word. Not on the wind flailing about or any other care of the world.


----------



## Leigh (Jan 31, 2013)

Eph 6:14-18


14 Stand therefore, having your loins girt about with truth, and having on the breastplate of righteousness; 15 And your feet shod with the preparation of the gospel of peace; 16 Above all, taking the shield of faith, wherewith ye shall be able to quench all the fiery darts of the wicked. 17 And take the helmet of salvation, and the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God: 18 Praying always with all prayer and supplication in the Spirit, and watching thereunto with all perseverance and supplication for all saints;


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 1, 2013)

Leigh said:


> I agree and I love the "always protects" part. In these times we need all the protection we can get.


 
Thanks. I didn't even focus on that, but we can't put a pricetag on the levels of protection He provides for us.


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 2, 2013)

*Isaiah 46:4*

I will be your God throughout your lifetime— until your hair is white with age. I made you, and I will care for you. I will carry you along and save you.

God's got us! No need to worry or fear!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 2, 2013)

Proverbs 4:23 - Amplified Bible (AMP)
23 Keep and guard your heart with all vigilance and above all that you guard, for out of it flow the springs of life.



			
				Joyce Meyer's Everyday Life Bible said:
			
		

> Proverbs 4:23 exhorts us to guard our hearts "with all vigilance". Practically that means we need to examine our attitudes and our thoughts on a regular basis and make adjustments as needed... Let your thoughts be good thoughts. Think about things that are honorable and true (see Philippians 4:8), and watch your heart attitude changes.



I love the fact that the Holy Spirit is really helping me with my attitude. I get convicted quickly now when my attitude is not not positive. That is a significant improvement for me! Praise God.


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 4, 2013)

*Psalm 62:10-12 NLT*

God has spoken plainly, and I have heard it many times: Power, O God, belongs to you; unfailing love, O Lord, is yours.

There is nothing too hard for God to do.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 4, 2013)

From my pastor's sermon yesterday...Life changing
Judges 16:18-22
18And when Delilah saw that he had told her all his heart, she sent and called for the lords of the Philistines, saying, Come up this once, for he hath shewed me all his heart. Then the lords of the Philistines came up unto her, and brought money in their hand.
19And she made him sleep upon her knees; and she called for a man, and she caused him to shave off the seven locks of his head; and she began to afflict him, and his strength went from him.
20And she said, The Philistines be upon thee, Samson. And he awoke out of his sleep, and said, I will go out as at other times before, and shake myself. And he wist not that the Lord was departed from him.
21But the Philistines took him, and put out his eyes, and brought him down to Gaza, and bound him with fetters of brass; and he did grind in the prison house.
22*Howbeit the hair of his head began to grow again after he was shaven*.

The Roots of Restoration!
They cut Samson's hair but they couldn't take out the ROOT!  GOD IS OUR ROOT and no matter what is done to us HE STILL LIVES IN US!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Proverbs 8:1-11 - The Message (MSG)

Lady Wisdom Calls Out

8 1-11 Do you hear Lady Wisdom calling?
      Can you hear Madame Insight raising her voice?
She’s taken her stand at First and Main,
      at the busiest intersection.
Right in the city square
      where the traffic is thickest, she shouts,
“You—I’m talking to all of you,
      everyone out here on the streets!
Listen, you idiots—learn good sense!
      You blockheads—shape up!
Don’t miss a word of this—I’m telling you how to live well,
      I’m telling you how to live at your best.
My mouth chews and savors and relishes truth—
      I can’t stand the taste of evil!
You’ll only hear true and right words from my mouth;
      not one syllable will be twisted or skewed.
You’ll recognize this as true—you with open minds;
      truth-ready minds will see it at once.
Prefer my life-disciplines over chasing after money,
      and God-knowledge over a lucrative career.
For Wisdom is better than all the trappings of wealth;
      nothing you could wish for holds a candle to her.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 5, 2013)

1 Peter 2:1-12 - Good News Translation (GNT)
The Living Stone and the Holy Nation

2 Rid yourselves, then, of all evil; no more lying or hypocrisy or jealousy or insulting language. 2 Be like newborn babies, always thirsty for the pure spiritual milk, so that by drinking it you may grow up and be saved. 3 As the scripture says, “You have found out for yourselves how kind the Lord is.”

4 Come to the Lord, the living stone rejected by people as worthless but chosen by God as valuable. 5 Come as living stones, and let yourselves be used in building the spiritual temple, where you will serve as holy priests to offer spiritual and acceptable sacrifices to God through Jesus Christ. 6 For the scripture says,

“I chose a valuable stone,
which I am placing as the cornerstone in Zion;
and whoever believes in him will never be disappointed.”​7 This stone is of great value for you that believe; but for those who do not believe:
“The stone which the builders rejected as worthless
turned out to be the most important of all.”​8 And another scripture says,
“This is the stone that will make people stumble,
the rock that will make them fall.”​They stumbled because they did not believe in the word; such was God's will for them.

9 But you are the chosen race, the King's priests, the holy nation, God's own people, chosen to proclaim the wonderful acts of God, who called you out of darkness into his own marvelous light. 10 At one time you were not God's people, but now you are his people; at one time you did not know God's mercy, but now you have received his mercy.


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 5, 2013)

*2 Timothy 2:23-24 NLT*
*Again I say, don’t get involved in foolish, ignorant arguments that only start fights.**  A servant of the Lord must not quarrel but must be kind to everyone, be able to teach, and be patient with difficult people.*

*Takeaways from this Scripture*: Anytime, we find ourselves getting caught in meaningless arguments just kindly excuse yourself. Some things are worth taking a stand over. Yet, other things are not because they will not benefit us or others. There's no recovery or prize to be gained in this life or the next.  All the points that need to be proven will be proven by God. Don't be lured into distractions...we can't be taken off course by things--there's much to do.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> *2 Timothy 2:23-24 NLT*
> *Again I say, don’t get involved in foolish, ignorant arguments that only start fights.**  A servant of the Lord must not quarrel but must be kind to everyone, be able to teach, and be patient with difficult people.*
> 
> *Takeaways from this Scripture*: Anytime, we find ourselves getting caught in meaningless arguments just kindly excuse yourself. Some things are worth taking a stand over. Yet, other things are not because they will not benefit us or others. There's no recovery or prize to be gained in this life or the next.  All the points that need to be proven will be proven by God. Don't be lured into distractions...we can't be taken off course by things--there's much to do.



I need to pay attention to this. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 6, 2013)

*Psalm 21:2-3 GW*

You gave [us our] heart’s desire. You did not refuse the prayer from [our] lips. You welcomed [us] with the blessings of good things and set a crown of fine gold on [our] head.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 6, 2013)

Joshua 1:8 - New Living Translation (NLT)
8 Study this Book of Instruction continually. Meditate on it day and night so you will be sure to obey everything written in it. Only then will you prosper and succeed in all you do​


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 7, 2013)

Psalm 117 - The Message (MSG)
Praise God, everybody!
    Applaud God, all people!
His love has taken over our lives;
God’s faithful ways are eternal.
    Hallelujah!​
Psalm 117 - New American Standard Bible (NASB)
A Psalm of Praise.
117 Praise the Lord, all nations;
Laud Him, all peoples!
2 For His lovingkindness [a]is great toward us,
And the *truth of the Lord is everlasting.
[c]Praise [d]the Lord!*​*

Psalm 117 is the shortest chapter in the Bible 

I love the fact that I can look at Scripture in multiple translations with the click of the mouse or the tap of the screen. 

If you are having a bad day, post this Psalm somewhere in front of you so that you can meditate on this thought all day. Say it over and over out loud if you can, or at least n your mind. Make a song out of it and sing it in your car! I bet your day will get better!! *


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 7, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Psalm 117 - The Message (MSG)Praise God, everybody!
> Applaud God, all people!
> His love has taken over our lives;
> God’s faithful ways are eternal.
> ...


*

You make such great points. I had this exact conversation with my bestfriend on Tuesday night about her obtaining victory. She read the New Living Translation and I read it in different versions from the "click of a mouse." Thanks, but why is this Psalm for you a picker upper. I would think chapters in Isaiah would be something to raise your hope....Curious...*


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 7, 2013)

Psalm 43:26 NLT

Let us review the situation together, and you can present your case to prove your innocence.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> *You make such great points. I had this exact conversation with my bestfriend on Tuesday night about her obtaining victory. She read the New Living Translation and I read it in different versions from the "click of a mouse." Thanks, but why is this Psalm for you a picker upper. I would think chapters in Isaiah would be something to raise your hope....Curious...*



Nice Lady
It's about praising God regardless of the situation that is in front of me. I'm working on breaking the complaining and murmuring habit. This is a quick short Psalm that's easy to remember and recite. It takes my mind off circumstances and complaining about them and puts it on to God immediately.  The other thing is that I'm in the process of reading the Bible in its entirety and I haven't made it all the way up to Isaiah yet.


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 7, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> @Nice Lady
> It's about praising God regardless of the situation that is in front of me. I'm working on breaking the complaining and murmuring habit. This is a quick short Psalm that's easy to remember and recite. It takes my mind off circumstances and complaining about them and puts it on to God immediately.  The other thing is that I'm in the process of reading the Bible in its entirety and I haven't made it all the way up to Isaiah yet.



*For me during times of troubles, reading words about deliverance and triumph bring security such as Psalm 17, 18, 27, 35, 64 or Psalms 140+. I still don't get it. But, if it works for you, then that's good. At least you know, that reading different versions is available at the "click of the mouse" or the tap of an app on your phone. You'll be fine. 
*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> *For me during times of troubles, reading words about deliverance and triumph bring security such as Psalm 17, 18, 27, 35, 64 or Psalms 140+. I still don't get it. But, if it works for you, then that's good. At least you know, that reading different versions is available at the "click of the mouse" or the tap of an app on your phone. You'll be fine.
> *



Those are all excellent Scripture choices. Psalm 117 is short.That's what I like about it (I have it memorized ). When I think about or read Ps 117, it's like a light switch for my attitude. I flip the switch and my attitude goes from bad to good just like that!!   What I said above can apply to any Scripture in the Bible, as long as it speaks to your heart.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 7, 2013)

Romans 8................


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 8, 2013)

I just want to praise God and thank Him for His Lovingkindess this morning! 


Romans 4:17-18 - The Message (MSG)
We call Abraham “father” not because he got God’s attention by living like a saint, but because God made something out of Abraham when he was a nobody. Isn’t that what we’ve always read in Scripture, God saying to Abraham, “I set you up as father of many peoples”? Abraham was first named “father” and then became a father because he dared to trust God to do what only God could do: raise the dead to life, with a word make something out of nothing. When everything was hopeless, Abraham believed anyway, deciding to live not on the basis of what he saw he couldn’t do but on what God said he would do. And so he was made father of a multitude of peoples. God himself said to him, “You’re going to have a big family, Abraham!”​

Romans 4:17-18 - New American Standard Bible (NASB)
17 (as it is written, “A father of many nations have I made you”) in the presence of Him whom he believed, even God, who gives life to the dead and [a]calls into being that which does not exist. 18 In hope against hope he believed, so that he might become a father of many nations according to that which had been spoken, “So shall your *descendants be.”*​*

I have learned that we should strive to take a positive look at the possibilities of the future and speak of those things that are nonexistent as though they they do exist. (Romans 4:17 [a]) I learned to speak about my future in a positive way according to what God has placed in my heart, not according to my past or present circumstances. I trust and believe God has a great future for me. I believe and confess this to be true!*


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 8, 2013)

*Psalm 126 NLT*

1When the Lord brought back his exiles to Jerusalem,
    it was like a dream!
2 We were filled with laughter,
    and we sang for joy.
And the other nations said, “What amazing things the Lord has done for them.”
3 Yes, the Lord has done amazing things for us! What joy! 4 Restore our fortunes, Lord, as streams renew the desert.
5 Those who plant in tears will harvest with shouts of joy.
6 They weep as they go to plant their seed, but they sing as they return with the harvest.


*Thank you Lord that restoration will come!*


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 10, 2013)

*Hebrews 4:10 CEB*
The one who entered God’s rest also rested from his works, just as God rested from his own.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> *Hebrews 4:10 CEB*
> The one who entered God’s rest also rested from his works, just as God rested from his own.



This is a great Scripture for the end/beginning of a busy work week.


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 12, 2013)

*Isaiah 40:30-31 NLV*

30 Even very young men get tired and become weak and strong young men trip and fall. 

31 But they who wait upon the Lord will get new strength. They will rise up with wings like eagles. They will run and not get tired. They will walk and not become weak.

*We never have to do things in our own strength.*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 12, 2013)

1 Corinthians 13: 6-7 MSG
If I give everything I own to the poor and even go to the stake to be burned as a martyr, but I don’t love, I’ve gotten nowhere. So, no matter what I say, what I believe, and what I do, I’m bankrupt without love.Love never gives up. Love cares more for others than for self. Love doesn’t want what it doesn’t have. Love doesn’t strut, Doesn’t have a swelled head, Doesn’t force itself on others, Isn’t always “me first,” Doesn’t fly off the handle, Doesn’t keep score of the sins of others, Doesn’t revel when others grovel, Takes pleasure in the flowering of truth, Puts up with anything, Trusts God always, Always looks for the best, Never looks back, But keeps going to the end.​


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 12, 2013)

*James 1:22*  But be *doers* of the word, and *not hearers only*, deceiving yourselves.

We receive God's best by being a doer of the Word. The Word changes things in our lives. Time after time we will come out situations without doing deceptive things or underhanded things. We will trust and rest on God for everything. People will recognize it. 

You are not in God's best if you have to ask for handouts for decades. God is our supplier and source. We don't have any gimmicks.  No one wants that struggle story and broken in every area of your life.  Thank God for grace, mercy and his love. 

Doers of the Words are lovers as you stated @AtlantaJJ because we are focused on trying to get others to find out about this Good God. Plus, we understand to pick our battles because it is a trap from demonic inspired people to get us from getting people out of Hell even if they quote Scriptures--real believers see that person for who they are...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> *James 1:22*  But be *doers* of the word, and *not hearers only*, deceiving yourselves.
> 
> We receive God's best by being a doer of the Word. The Word changes things in our lives. Time after time we will come out situations without doing deceptive things or underhanded things. We will trust and rest on God for everything. People will recognize it.
> 
> ...


Nice Lady Thank you so much for this post. I'm really starting to connect the dots now! The more I focus on / study the Word, the more it enters into my heart. I am becoming more sensitive to the Holy Spirit's Guidance. When I am obedient to that Guidance, Grace enters into my life more abundantly!  With the help of the Holy Spirit, I am becoming a doer of the Word.  This is great news!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 13, 2013)

Psalm 51:1-15 (The Message)

The Message (MSG)
51 1-3 Generous in love—God, give grace!
    Huge in mercy—wipe out my bad record.
Scrub away my guilt,
    soak out my sins in Your laundry.
I know how bad I’ve been;
    my sins are staring me down.
4-6 You’re the One I’ve violated, and You’ve seen
    it all, seen the full extent of my evil.
You have all the facts before You;
    whatever You decide about me is fair.
I’ve been out of step with You for a long time,
    in the wrong since before I was born.
What you’re after is truth from the inside out.
    Enter me, then; conceive a new, true life.
7-15 Soak me in your laundry and I’ll come out clean,
    scrub me and I’ll have a snow-white life.
Tune me in to foot-tapping songs,
    set these once-broken bones to dancing.
Don’t look too close for blemishes,
    give me a clean bill of health.
God, make a fresh start in me,
    shape a Genesis week from the chaos of my life.
Don’t throw me out with the trash,
    or fail to breathe holiness in me.
Bring me back from gray exile,
    put a fresh wind in my sails!
Give me a job teaching rebels your ways
    so the lost can find their way home.
Commute my death sentence, God, my salvation God,
    and I’ll sing anthems to Your life-giving ways.
Unbutton my lips, dear God;
    I’ll let loose with Your praise.​
I have allowed enough grace into my life to now to understand what true repentance means.  As a result I have been the recipient of fresh winds in my sails, and I actually want the job of teaching rebels His ways, so the lost can find their way Home! I now sing anthems to His life giving ways.  God is Gracious and so Powerful, He changed this life of mine!  I Praise Him!

ETA: He changed this life of HIS! My bad. Still learning, getting my flesh to line up with Truth


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 13, 2013)

Matthew 4 - New American Standard Bible (NASB)
The Temptation of Jesus

4 Then Jesus was led up by the Spirit into the wilderness to be tempted by the devil. 2 And after He had fasted forty days and forty nights, He [a]then became hungry. 3 And the tempter came and said to Him, “If You are the Son of God, command that these stones become bread.” 4 But He answered and said, “It is written, ‘Man shall not live on bread alone, but on every word that proceeds out of the mouth of God.’”

5 Then the devil *took Him into the holy city and had Him stand on the pinnacle of the temple, 6 and *said to Him, “If You are the Son of God, throw Yourself down; for it is written,

‘He will command His angels concerning You’;
and

‘On their hands they will bear You up,
So that You will not strike Your foot against a stone.’”
7 Jesus said to him, “*On the other hand, it is written, ‘You shall not put the Lord your God to the test.’”

8 Again, the devil *took Him to a very high mountain and *showed Him all the kingdoms of the world and their glory; 9 and he said to Him, “All these things I will give You, if You fall down and [c]worship me.” 10 Then Jesus *said to him, “Go, Satan! For it is written, ‘You shall worship the Lord your God, and [d]serve Him only.’” 11 Then the devil *left Him; and behold, angels came and began to minister to Him.*​


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 13, 2013)

*Ezekiel 34:25-30 NKJV*

25 “I  will make a covenant of peace with them, and cause wild beasts to cease  from the land; and they will dwell safely in the wilderness and sleep  in the woods.  



26 I  will make them and the places all around My hill a blessing; and I will  cause showers to come down in their season; there shall be showers of  blessing.  



27 Then  the trees of the field shall yield their fruit, and the earth shall  yield her increase. They shall be safe in their land; and they shall  know that I _am_ the Lord, when I have broken the bands of their yoke and delivered them from the hand of those who enslaved them. 



 28 And  they shall no longer be a prey for the nations, nor shall beasts of the  land devour them; but they shall dwell safely, and no one shall make _them_ afraid.  



29 I  will raise up for them a garden of renown, and they shall no longer be  consumed with hunger in the land, nor bear the shame of the Gentiles  anymore.  



30 Thus they shall know that I, the Lord their God, _am_ with them, and they, the house of Israel, _are_ My people,” says the Lord God.’


*God, I thank you for restoration. Restore everything that the devil stole.*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 13, 2013)

Lamentations 3:25 -Amplified Bible (AMP)
25 The Lord is good to those who wait hopefully and expectantly for Him, to those who seek Him [inquire of and for Him and require Him by right of necessity and on the authority of God’s word].​


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 14, 2013)

*Song of Solomon 8:7 NKJV

Many waters cannot quench love, Nor can the floods drown it. If a man would give for love, all the wealth of his house, It would be utterly despised.*
*
HAPPY VALENTINES DAY! The greatest feeling is knowing that God loves you. There is nothing that He won't do to rescue you, save you---the Cross--demonstrates the great depth of His Love. Look at what He did to get you back and load you with his benefits and redeem your soul.*


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 16, 2013)

*Psalm 5:3 NLT*

Listen to my voice in the morning, Lord. Each morning I bring my requests to you and wait expectantly.


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 17, 2013)

*Isaiah 55:3-5 NLT*
3 “Come to me with your ears wide open.  Listen, and you will find life.  I will make an everlasting covenant with you.  I will give you all the unfailing love I promised to David.
4 See how I used him to display my power among the peoples.  I made him a leader among the nations.
5 You also will command nations you do not know, and peoples unknown to you will come running to obey, because I, the Lord your God, the Holy One of Israel, have made you glorious.”


----------



## MrsMe (Feb 17, 2013)

“Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? shall tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or peril, or sword? Nay, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him that loved us.” -Romans 8:35,37 (KJV)


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 17, 2013)

Psalms 115:1 NASB
"Not to us, O L ord , not to us, But to Your name give glory Because of Your lovingkindness, because of Your truth."

http://bible.us/100/psa.115.1.nasb

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 18, 2013)

*Isaiah 55:8-9 NLT*

“My thoughts are nothing like your thoughts,” says the Lord. “And my ways are far beyond anything you could imagine.
For just as the heavens are higher than the earth, so my ways are higher than your ways and my thoughts higher than your thoughts.

We serve a BIG GOD! He always sees the BIGGER PICTURE!


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank God we are redeemed from the curse of the law. Free indeed:

*Has the Lord redeemed you? Then speak out! Tell others he has redeemed you from your enemies.*


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 19, 2013)

*Job 36:11 NLT*

If they listen and obey God, they will be blessed with prosperity throughout their lives.  All their years will be pleasant.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 19, 2013)

Isaiah 55:10-11 - New American Standard Bible (NASB) said:
			
		

> 10 For as the rain and the snow come down from heaven,
> And do not return there without watering the earth
> And making it bear and sprout,
> And furnishing seed to the sower and bread to the eater;
> ...





			
				Isaiah 55:10-11 - The Message (MSG) said:
			
		

> 8-11 I don’t think the way you think.
> The way you work isn’t the way I work.
> God’s Decree.
> For as the sky soars high above earth,
> ...



I really enjoy reading versions of the Word in parallel, it gives me greater insight. We are so blessed to have this technology at our finger tips.


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 19, 2013)

*John 14:18-21 NLT*
No, I will not abandon you as orphans—I will come to you. Soon the world will no longer see me, but you will see me. Since I live, you also will live. When I am raised to life again, you will know that I am in my Father, and you are in me, and I am in you. Those  who accept my commandments and obey them are the ones who love me. And  because they love me, my Father will love them. And I will love them and  reveal myself to each of them.”

We have a great Treasure within us. It's great when He took residence inside of us. We are never fatherless. We are valuable and never powerless. Thank God for His Great Love Towards us.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> *John 14:18-21 NLT*
> No, I will not abandon you as orphans—I will come to you. Soon the world will no longer see me, but you will see me. Since I live, you also will live. When I am raised to life again, you will know that I am in my Father, and you are in me, and I am in you. Those  who accept my commandments and obey them are the ones who love me. And  because they love me, my Father will love them. And I will love them and  reveal myself to each of them.”
> 
> We have a great Treasure within us. It's great when He took residence inside of us. We are never fatherless. We are valuable and never powerless. Thank God for His Great Love Towards us.



I needed this one today!  Thank you so much!!!!!!

Nice Lady


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 19, 2013)

Psalm 65:11 NLT
You crown the year with a bountiful harvest; even the hard pathways overflow with abundance.

Great expectation!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> Thank God we are redeemed from the curse of the law. Free indeed:
> 
> *Has the Lord redeemed you? Then speak out! Tell others he has redeemed you from your enemies.*



Nice Lady I recently realized that my enemies are not necessary people walking around causing ill against me. They are my own personal character defects!! When I look at it from this perspective, G-d is battling and slaying my enemies daily.  This is not something I was ever able to do myself. I tried everything, self help books, therapist, etc. But when I turned my life and my will over to G-d, my enemies began to fall and they keep falling. Yay G-d!


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 20, 2013)

Today, is going to be a great day! No distractions or anything will steal our joy. Good days ahead:

*Psalm 97: 1*
The Lord is king! Let the earth rejoice! Let the farthest coastlands be glad.


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 21, 2013)

*Luke 10:19 NLT*
Look, I  have given you authority over all the power of the enemy, and you can  walk among snakes and scorpions and crush them. Nothing will injure you.

Thank God for the ability as Christians to rule and reign in life.


----------



## Leigh (Feb 21, 2013)

1 Corinthians 13:13 

And now these three remain: faith, hope and love. But the greatest of these is love.


----------



## Leigh (Feb 21, 2013)

1 Corinthians 13:8, 

Love never fails. But where there are prophecies, they will cease; where there are tongues, they will be stilled; where there is knowledge, it will pass away.


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 21, 2013)

*When we walk in love, God's ways are exemplified in our lives:

1 Corinthians 5:7-9 NKJV*

Therefore  purge out the old leaven, that you may be a new lump, since you truly  are unleavened. For indeed Christ, our Passover, was sacrificed for us.  Therefore let us keep the feast, not with old leaven, nor with the leaven of malice and wickedness, but with the unleavened _bread_ of sincerity and truth.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 22, 2013)

Galatians 5:22-24 - The Message (MSG)
22-23 But what happens when we live God’s way? He brings gifts into our lives, much the same way that fruit appears in an orchard—things like affection for others, exuberance about life, serenity. We develop a willingness to stick with things, a sense of compassion in the heart, and a conviction that a basic holiness permeates things and people. We find ourselves involved in loyal commitments, not needing to force our way in life, able to marshal and direct our energies wisely.

23-24 Legalism is helpless in bringing this about; it only gets in the way. Among those who belong to Christ, everything connected with getting our own way and mindlessly responding to what everyone else calls necessities is killed off for good—crucified.​
Praise God for His perfect way of living. I am beginning to experience this first hand and it is so rewarding and fulfilling!


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 23, 2013)

*Hebrews 12:2 GW*

We must focus on Jesus, the source and goal of our faith. He saw the joy ahead of him, so he endured death on the cross and ignored the disgrace it brought him. Then he received the highest position in heaven, the one next to the throne of God.


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

*Jeremiah 29:11-13 GW*

I know the plans that I have for you, declares the Lord. They are plans for peace and not disaster, plans to give you a future filled with hope. Then you will call to me. You will come and pray to me, and I will hear you. When you look for me, you will find me.


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 25, 2013)

*Genesis 26:12-14 NKJV*

Then Isaac sowed in that land, and reaped in the same year a hundredfold; and the Lord blessed him. The man began to prosper, and continued prospering until he became very prosperous;  for he had possessions of flocks and possessions of herds and a great number of servants. So the Philistines envied him.


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 26, 2013)

*1 Thessalonians 2:17-19 NKJV
*

But we,  brethren, having been taken away from you for a short time in presence,  not in heart, endeavored more eagerly to see your face with great  desire. Therefore we wanted to come to you—even I, Paul, time and again—but Satan hindered us. For what _is_ our hope, or joy, or crown of rejoicing? _Is it_ not even you in the presence of our Lord Jesus Christ at His coming? For you are our glory and joy.


----------



## Leigh (Feb 26, 2013)

Eph 6:12

10 Finally, my brethren, be strong in the Lord, and in the power of his might. 11 Put on the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil. 12 For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places. 13 Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, *to stand*.


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 26, 2013)

*Colossians 2:15 AMP*

 [God] disarmed the principalities and powers that were ranged against us and made a bold display _and_ public example of them, in triumphing over them in Him _and_ in it [the cross].


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 27, 2013)

John 16:12-15 - New American Standard Bible (NASB)
12 “I have many more things to say to you, but you cannot bear them now. 13 But when He, the Spirit of truth, comes, *He will guide you into all the truth;* for He will not speak on His own initiative, but whatever He hears, He will speak; and He will disclose to you what is to come. 14 He will glorify Me, for He will take of Mine and will disclose it to you. 15 All things that the Father has are Mine; therefore I said that He takes of Mine and will disclose it to you.​
This is the exact type of guidance I need right now, to be guided into all truths! By the Holy Spirit


----------



## Leigh (Feb 27, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> John 16:12-15 - New American Standard Bible (NASB)
> 12 “I have many more things to say to you, but you cannot bear them now. 13 But when He, the Spirit of truth, comes, He will guide you into all the truth; for He will not speak on His own initiative, but whatever He hears, He will speak; and He will disclose to you what is to come. 14 He will glorify Me, for He will take of Mine and will disclose it to you. 15 All things that the Father has are Mine; therefore I said that He takes of Mine and will disclose it to you.
> 
> This is the exact type of guidance I need right now, to be guided into all truths! By the Holy Spirit



Me too! Thanks for this!


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 28, 2013)

Genesis 27:28-29 NLT

“From the dew of heaven and the richness of the earth, may God always give you abundant harvests of grain and bountiful new wine. May many nations become your servants, and may they bow down to you. May you be the master over your brothers, and may your mother’s sons bow down to you. All who curse you will be cursed, and all who bless you will be blessed.”


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 1, 2013)

*James 1:5-6a NLT*

If you need wisdom, ask our generous God, and he will give it to you. He will not rebuke you for asking. But when you ask him, be sure that your faith is in God alone.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Mar 1, 2013)

You keep him in perfect peace
		whose mind is stayed on you,
		because he trusts in you.
(Isaiah 26:3 ESV)


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 2, 2013)

*Psalm 57:1-2 NLT*

Have mercy on me, O God, have mercy! I look to you for protection. I will hide beneath the shadow of your wings until the danger passes by.

I cry out to God Most High, to God who will fulfill his purpose for me.

*God's Word is ageless--it still has the same preserving power from generation to generation!*


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 3, 2013)

*Isaiah 54:17 NCV*

So no weapon that is used against you will defeat you. You will show that those who speak against you are wrong. These are the good things my servants receive. Their victory comes from me,” says the Lord.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 4, 2013)

*Joshua 21:43-45 "The Promise Fulfilled"*

43 So the Lord gave to Israel all the land of which He had sworn to give to their fathers, and they took possession of it and dwelt in it. 44 The Lord gave them rest all around, according to all that He had sworn to their fathers. And not a man of all their enemies stood against them; the Lord delivered all their enemies into their hand. 45 Not a word failed of any good thing which the Lord had spoken to the house of Israel. All came to pass.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 4, 2013)

*One of the Giveaways of God's Protection In Storms:*

*2 Kings 18:6-7*

After King Hezekiah’s officials delivered the king’s message to Isaiah, the prophet replied, “Say to your master, ‘This is what the Lord says: Do not be disturbed by this blasphemous speech against me from the Assyrian king’s messengers. Listen! I myself will move against him, and the king will receive a message that he is needed at home. So he will return to his land, where I will have him killed with a sword.’”

This passage provides assurance that we are always *winners* when we receive threats or have Satan trying to mess with our minds that we are overcomers. Assyrian King Sennacherib thought that he would be able to destroy and annihilate the children of Israel and his plans were brought down. Sad for him!


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 5, 2013)

*Deuteronomy 3:1-3 NKJV - Israel's Enemies Defeated & Delivered Into Israel's Hand*

1 “Then we turned and went up the road to Bashan; and Og king of Bashan came out against us, he and all his people, to battle at Edrei. 2 And the Lord said to me, ‘Do not fear him, for I have delivered him and all his people and his land into your hand; you shall do to him as you did to Sihon king of the Amorites, who dwelt at Heshbon.’

3 “So the Lord our God also delivered into our hands Og king of Bashan, with all his people, and we attacked him until he had no survivors remaining.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 5, 2013)

*Romans 16:20 NKJV*
And the God of peace will crush Satan under your feet shortly. The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ be with you. Amen.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 5, 2013)

“If you abide in my word, then you are truly disciples of mine.” (John 8:31 NASB)


----------



## Leigh (Mar 5, 2013)

Isaiah 54:17

17 No weapon that is formed against thee shall prosper;
and every tongue that shall rise against thee in judgment thou shalt condemn.
This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord,
and their righteousness is of me, saith the Lord.


----------



## Leigh (Mar 5, 2013)

1John 4:4

1 Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits whether they are of God: because many false prophets are gone out into the world. 2 Hereby know ye the Spirit of God: Every spirit that confesseth that Jesus Christ is come in the flesh is of God: 3 And every spirit that confesseth not that Jesus Christ is come in the flesh is not of God: and this is that spirit of antichrist, whereof ye have heard that it should come; and even now already is it in the world.
4 Ye are of God, little children, and have overcome them: because greater is he that is in you, than he that is in the world.


----------



## Leigh (Mar 5, 2013)

1 John 4:6

6 We are of God: he that knoweth God heareth us; he that is not of God heareth not us. Hereby know we the spirit of truth, and the spirit of error.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 6, 2013)

*Romans 8:11 NKJV*

But if the Spirit of Him who raised Jesus from the dead dwells in you, He who raised Christ from the dead will also give life to your mortal bodies through His Spirit who dwells in you.

We have Resurrection power working in us. So, we can believe him to heal our bodies and for perfect health.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Mar 7, 2013)

Not only that, but we rejoice in our sufferings, knowing that suffering produces endurance, and endurance produces character, and character produces hope, and hope does not put us to shame, because God's love has been poured into our hearts through the Holy Spirit who has been given to us.
(Romans 5:3-5 ESV)


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 7, 2013)

Isaiah 41:10 - New Living Translation (NLT)
10 Don’t be afraid, for I am with you.
    Don’t be discouraged, for I am your God.
I will strengthen you and help you.
    I will hold you up with my victorious right hand.​


----------



## Leigh (Mar 7, 2013)

Isaiah 41:11-13

11Behold, all they that were incensed against thee shall be ashamed and confounded:
they shall be as nothing; and they that strive with thee shall perish.
12 Thou shalt seek them, and shalt not find them, even them that contended with thee:
they that war against thee shall be as nothing, and as a thing of nought.
13 For I the Lord thy God will hold thy right hand,
saying unto thee, Fear not; I will help thee.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 7, 2013)

*Ephesians 1:9-11 NLT*

9  God has now revealed to us his mysterious plan regarding Christ, a plan to fulfill his own good pleasure. 10 And this is the plan: At the right time he will bring everything together under the authority of Christ—everything in heaven and on earth. 11 Furthermore, because we are united with Christ, we have received an inheritance from God, for he chose us in advance, and he makes everything work out according to his plan.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 8, 2013)

*2 Samuel 2:20 NKJV
*
He also brought me out into a broad place; He delivered me because He delighted in me.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 8, 2013)

Something about The Message translation speaks to me. I always read the Scripture with NASB or NLT to study from different translations.



> Romans 8:26-28 - The Message (MSG)
> 
> 26-28 Meanwhile, the moment we get tired in the waiting, God’s Spirit is right alongside helping us along. If we don’t know how or what to pray, it doesn’t matter. He does our praying in and for us, making prayer out of our wordless sighs, our aching groans. He knows us far better than we know ourselves, knows our pregnant condition, and keeps us present before God. That’s why we can be so sure that every detail in our lives of love for God is worked into something good.





> Romans 8:26-28 - New American Standard Bible (NASB)
> 
> Our Victory in Christ
> 26 In the same way the Spirit also helps our weakness; for we do not know how to pray as we should, but the Spirit Himself intercedes for us with groanings too deep for words; 27 and He who searches the hearts knows what the mind of the Spirit is, because He intercedes for the [a]saints according to the will of God.
> ...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 8, 2013)

> Psalm 143:10 - New American Standard Bible (NASB)
> 
> 10 Teach me to do Your will,
> For You are my God;
> Let Your good Spirit lead me on level ground.



Yes Lord! Teach me!


----------



## Leigh (Mar 8, 2013)

John 13:34-35
34 A new commandment I give unto you, That ye love one another; as I have loved you, that ye also love one another. 35 By this shall all men know that ye are my disciples, if ye have love one to another.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 8, 2013)

*Psalm 37:3*
Trust in the Lord, and do good; Dwell in the land, and feed on His faithfulness.


----------



## Leigh (Mar 10, 2013)

2 Thessalonians 2:14

14 Whereunto he called you by our gospel, to the obtaining of the glory of our Lord Jesus Christ. 15 Therefore, brethren, stand fast, and hold the traditions which ye have been taught, whether by word, or our epistle.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 10, 2013)

*Isaiah 43:18-21 GW Spring Forward, Too Much In Front Of Me *

18 Forget what happened in the past,
    and do not dwell on events from long ago.
19 I am going to do something new.
    It is already happening. Don’t you recognize it?
        I will clear a way in the desert.
        I will make rivers on dry land.
20 Wild animals, jackals, and ostriches will honor me.
    I will provide water in the desert.
    I will make rivers on the dry land for my chosen people to drink.
21 I have formed these people for myself.
    They will praise me.

We turned the clocks forward. Likewise, make sure you make the changes that are necessary in your life. Deal with what needs to in the past, but move forward. You have to make the choice to move forward--->


----------



## Leigh (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice Lady said:
			
		

> Isaiah 43:18-21 GW Spring Forward, Too Much In Front Of Me
> 
> 18 Forget what happened in the past,
> and do not dwell on events from long ago.
> ...



Thank you! This is beautiful and true.  So powerful! God formed us for Him! Yes, I'm so thankful.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 10, 2013)

He will again have compassion on us; He will tread our iniquities under foot. Yes, You will cast all their sins Into the depths of the sea. (Michah 7:19 NASB)

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 10, 2013)

Leigh said:


> Thank you! This is beautiful and true.  So powerful! God formed us for Him! Yes, I'm so thankful.



Although you quoted the above passage, did you read the verse or are you commenting on the pages beforehand?


----------



## Leigh (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice Lady said:
			
		

> Although you quoted the above passage, did you read the verse or are you commenting on the pages beforehand?



Yes, I read the verse.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 11, 2013)

*Psalm 40:5 GNT*
You have done many things for us, O Lord our God; there is no one like you!
You have made many wonderful plans for us. I could never speak of them all—
their number is so great!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 11, 2013)

*2 Corinthians 3:16-18 *- New American Standard Bible (NASB)
16 but whenever a person turns to the Lord, the veil is taken away. 17 Now the Lord is the Spirit, and where the Spirit of the Lord is, there is liberty. 18 But we all, with unveiled face, beholding as in a mirror the glory of the Lord, are being transformed into the same image from glory to glory, just as from the Lord, the Spirit.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 12, 2013)

*2 Chronicles 35: 20-24 NKJV*

20 After  all this, when Josiah had prepared the temple, Necho king of Egypt came  up to fight against Carchemish by the Euphrates; and Josiah went out  against him.  21 But he sent messengers to him, saying, “What have I to do with you, king of Judah? _I have_ not _come_ against you this day, but against the house with which I have war; for God commanded me to make haste. Refrain _from meddling with_ God, who _is_ with me, lest He destroy you.”  22 Nevertheless  Josiah would not turn his face from him, but disguised himself so that  he might fight with him, and did not heed the words of Necho from the  mouth of God. So he came to fight in the Valley of Megiddo.
23 And the archers shot King Josiah; and the king said to his servants, “Take me away, for I am severely wounded.”  24 His  servants therefore took him out of that chariot and put him in the  second chariot that he had, and they brought him to Jerusalem. So he  died, and was buried in _one of_ the tombs of his fathers. And all Judah and Jerusalem mourned for Josiah.


*Don't ever stop building God's work even if criminal stuff is done. Pursue with legal action and continue to build. King Josiah wasn't exempt from receiving punishment. God will protect his work and he doesn't want you to be harassed. He has no part in anyone trying to harm others.*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 12, 2013)

1 Thessalonians 5:16-18 - The Message (MSG)

16-18 Be cheerful no matter what; pray all the time; thank God no matter what happens. This is the way God wants you who belong to Christ Jesus to live


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 12, 2013)

*Isaiah 48:22 NIV

"There is no peace," says the LORD, "for the wicked."*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 13, 2013)

*Hebrews 6:9-12 - New Living Translation (NLT)*
9 Dear friends, even though we are talking this way, we really don’t believe it applies to you. We are confident that you are meant for better things, things that come with salvation. 10 For God is not unjust. He will not forget how hard you have worked for him and how you have shown your love to him by caring for other believers,[a] as you still do. 11 Our great desire is that you will keep on loving others as long as life lasts, in order to make certain that what you hope for will come true. 12 *Then you will not become spiritually dull and indifferent. Instead, you will follow the example of those who are going to inherit God’s promises because of their faith and endurance.*​
I accept this promise, I have been spiritually dull and indifferent in the past, I'm not going back to that place ever again. Amen!


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 13, 2013)

*Joshua 11:7-10 GW*

7 Joshua and all his troops arrived suddenly at the Springs of Merom and attacked the Canaanite armies. 8 The Lord handed them over to Israel, and the Israelites defeated them. The Israelites chased them as far as Great Sidon, Misrephoth Maim, and the valley of Mizpah in the east. There were no survivors. 9 Joshua disabled their horses and burned their chariots, as the Lord had told him.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 13, 2013)

*Psalm 27: 4-6 GW*


4 I have asked one thing from the Lord.
This I will seek: to remain in the Lord’s house all the days of my life
in order to gaze at the Lord’s beauty and to search for an answer in his temple.

5 He hides me in his shelter when there is trouble.
He keeps me hidden in his tent.
He sets me high on a rock.

6 Now my head will be raised above my enemies who surround me.
I will offer sacrifices with shouts of joy in his tent.
I will sing and make music to praise the Lord.

*God's house never guarantees that we won't see troubles, but we will become strong and sturdy when we choose to dwell there. Don't let hardships or anything else keep you out of fellowshipping with believers because you will come out on the other side. Having a covering is so vital in a believer's life.*

*If you are under one, don't undervalue it. You don't know what it has protected you from....*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 14, 2013)

*Psalm 51:17 *- New American Standard Bible (NASB)
17 The sacrifices of God are a broken spirit;
A broken and a contrite heart, O God, You will not despise

*Psalm 147:3 *-  New American Standard Bible (NASB)
3 He heals the brokenhearted
And binds up their wounds.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 14, 2013)

*2 Chronicles 33: 2-3, 9-10 GW 
*
2 He did what the Lord considered evil by copying the disgusting things done by the nations that the Lord had forced out of the Israelites’ way. 3 He rebuilt the illegal places of worship that his father Hezekiah had torn down. He set up altars dedicated to other gods—the Baals—and made a pole dedicated to the goddess Asherah as King Ahab of Israel had done. Manasseh, like Ahab, worshiped and served the entire army of heaven. 

Manasseh misled Judah and the inhabitants of Jerusalem so that they did more evil things than the nations that the Lord had destroyed when the Israelites arrived in the land.

10 When the Lord spoke to Manasseh and his people, they wouldn’t even pay attention. 11 So the Lord made the army commanders of the king of Assyria invade Judah. They took Manasseh captive, put a hook in his nose, put him in bronze shackles, and brought him to Babylon.

*Manasseh probably had all the explanations in the world for why he disobeyed God and encouraged the people to commit great wickedness in the land.  Although God loved the Manasseh and had an oath with his ancestors, He allowed him to know that he was God and experience is side of justice.

We live in grace and God will warn us to stop. Apart of His Grace, involves us reaping the bad seeds sown (justice) because He doesn't want us to face ultimate destruction (Hell). *


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 15, 2013)

*Psalm 91:5-8 GW*

5 You do not need to fear terrors of the night, arrows that fly during the day,
6 plagues that roam the dark, epidemics that strike at noon.
7 They will not come near you, even though a thousand may fall dead beside you or ten thousand at your right side.
8 You only have to look with your eyes to see the punishment of wicked people.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 16, 2013)

*Isaiah 49:25-26 GW
*
25 This is what the Lord says:
Prisoners will be freed from mighty men.
Loot will be taken away from tyrants.
I will fight your enemies, and I will save your children.

26 I will make your oppressors eat their own flesh,
and they will become drunk on their own blood as though it were new wine.
Then all humanity will know that I am the Lord, who saves you, the Mighty One of Jacob, who reclaims you.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 17, 2013)

*Genesis 14:19-21 NKJV*

19 And he blessed him and said: “Blessed be Abram of God Most High,
Possessor of heaven and earth; 

20 And blessed be God Most High, Who has delivered your enemies into your hand.” And he gave him a tithe of all.

21 Now the king of Sodom said to Abram, “Give me the persons, and take the goods for yourself.”


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 17, 2013)

*Psalm 27:4-5 NKJV*
4 One thing I have desired of the Lord, That will I seek:
That I may dwell in the house of the Lord 
All the days of my life,
To behold the beauty of the Lord,
And to inquire in His temple.

5 For in the time of trouble
He shall hide me in His pavilion;
In the secret place of His tabernacle
He shall hide me;
He shall set me high upon a rock.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 17, 2013)

*Psalm 101:6-8 NKJV
*

6 My eyes shall be on the faithful of the land, that they may dwell with me;
He who walks in a perfect way, He shall serve me.

*7 He who works deceit shall not dwell within my house; He who tells lies shall not continue in my presence.*

8 Early I will destroy all the *wicked of the land*, that I may cut off all the evildoers from the city of the Lord.

*
God's Word never changes and stays the same.*


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 18, 2013)

*Canaanites Defeated at Hormah*

*Numbers 21:1-3NKJV
*
1 The king of Arad, the Canaanite, who dwelt in the South, heard that Israel was coming on the road to Atharim. Then he fought against Israel and took some of them prisoners. 2 So Israel made a vow to the Lord, and said, “If You will indeed deliver this people into my hand, then I will utterly destroy their cities.” 3 And the Lord listened to the voice of Israel and delivered up the Canaanites, and they utterly destroyed them and their cities. So the name of that place was called Hormah


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Mar 19, 2013)

Isaiah 41:10
10 fear not, for I am with you;

be not dismayed, for I am your God;

I will strengthen you, I will help you,

I will uphold you with my righteous right hand


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 19, 2013)

*Joshua 8:6-8 NKJV *

6 For they will come out after us till we have drawn them from the city, for they will say, ‘They are fleeing before us as at the first.’ Therefore we will flee before them. 7 Then you shall rise from the ambush and seize the city, for the Lord your God will deliver it into your hand. 8 And it will be, when you have taken the city, that you shall set the city on fire. According to the commandment of the Lord you shall do. See, I have commanded you.”


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 21, 2013)

*Joshua 10:22-26 NCV Amorite Kings Executed*

22 Joshua said, “Move the rocks that are covering the opening of the cave and bring those five kings out to me.” 23 So Joshua’s men brought the five kings out of the cave—the kings of Jerusalem, Hebron, Jarmuth, Lachish, and Eglon. 24 When they brought the five kings out to Joshua, he called for all his men. He said to the commanders of his army, “Come here! Put your feet on the necks of these kings.” So they came close and put their feet on their necks.

25 Joshua said to his men, “Be strong and brave! Don’t be afraid, because I will show you what the Lord will do to the enemies you will fight in the future.” 26 Then Joshua killed the five kings and hung their bodies on five trees, where he left them until evening.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 21, 2013)

Psalm 37:25 says... "I have been young, and now am old; yet have I not seen the righteous forsaken, nor his seed begging bread."


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 21, 2013)

*Psalm 26:11 NKJV
*
But as for me, I will walk in my integrity; Redeem me and be merciful to me.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 22, 2013)

*2 Samuel 22:1-3 NKJV Praise For God's Deliverance*

Then David spoke to the Lord the words of this song, on the day when the Lord had delivered him from the hand of all his enemies, and from the hand of Saul. 2 And he said:

“The Lord is my rock and my fortress and my deliverer;
3 The God of my strength, in whom I will trust;
My shield and the horn of my salvation,
My stronghold and my refuge;
My Savior, You save me from violence.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Mar 24, 2013)

Joel 2:25-26

English Standard Version (ESV)

25 I will restore[a] to you the years
    that the swarming locust has eaten,
the hopper, the destroyer, and the cutter,
    my great army, which I sent among you.

26 “You shall eat in plenty and be satisfied,
    and praise the name of the Lord your God,
    who has dealt wondrously with you.
And my people shall never again be put to shame.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 25, 2013)

*Psalm 5:8 NKJV*

Lead me, O Lord, in Your righteousness because of my enemies;
Make Your way straight before my face.

*God is willing to provide direction towards everything. He will even lead you to prevent you from falling into traps and snares set by Satan. He loves us that much! *


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 27, 2013)

*1 Samuel 17:47 GNT*
and everyone here will see that the Lord does not need swords or spears to save his people. He is victorious in battle, and he will put all of you in our power.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 27, 2013)

Luke 15:11-32
*Luke 15:11-32 NIV The Parable of the Lost Son
*

11 Jesus continued: “There was a man who had two sons. 12 The younger one said to his father, ‘Father, give me my share of the estate.’ So he divided his property between them.

13 “Not long after that, the younger son got together all he had, set off for a distant country and there squandered his wealth in wild living. 14 After he had spent everything, there was a severe famine in that whole country, and he began to be in need. 15 So he went and hired himself out to a citizen of that country, who sent him to his fields to feed pigs. 16 He longed to fill his stomach with the pods that the pigs were eating, but no one gave him anything.

17 “When he came to his senses, he said, ‘How many of my father’s hired servants have food to spare, and here I am starving to death! 18 I will set out and go back to my father and say to him: Father, I have sinned against heaven and against you. 19 I am no longer worthy to be called your son; make me like one of your hired servants.’ 20 So he got up and went to his father.

“But while he was still a long way off, his father saw him and was filled with compassion for him; he ran to his son, threw his arms around him and kissed him.

21 “The son said to him, ‘Father, I have sinned against heaven and against you. I am no longer worthy to be called your son.’

22 “But the father said to his servants, ‘Quick! Bring the best robe and put it on him. Put a ring on his finger and sandals on his feet. 23 Bring the fattened calf and kill it. Let’s have a feast and celebrate. 24 For this son of mine was dead and is alive again; he was lost and is found.’ So they began to celebrate.

25 “Meanwhile, the older son was in the field. When he came near the house, he heard music and dancing. 26 So he called one of the servants and asked him what was going on. 27 ‘Your brother has come,’ he replied, ‘and your father has killed the fattened calf because he has him back safe and sound.’


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 28, 2013)

Job 22:21 - Amplified Bible (AMP)
21 Acquaint now yourself with Him [agree with God and show yourself to be conformed to His will] and be at peace; by that [you shall prosper and great] good shall come to you.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 28, 2013)

*Psalm 27:1-3 GW*

1 The Lord is my light and my salvation. Who is there to fear? The Lord is my life’s fortress.
Who is there to be afraid of?

2 Evildoers closed in on me to tear me to pieces. My opponents and enemies stumbled and fell.

3  Even though an army sets up camp against me, my heart will not be afraid. Even though a war breaks out against me, I will still have confidence in the Lord.

*At least, we have great comfort that God's got us!*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 29, 2013)

John 20:24-29 - New King James Version (NKJV)

Believing Without Seeing 

24 Now Thomas, called the Twin, one of the twelve, was not with them when Jesus came. 25 The other disciples therefore said to him, “We have seen the Lord.”

So he said to them, “Unless I see in His hands the print of the nails, and put my finger into the print of the nails, and put my hand into His side, I will not believe.”

26 And after eight days His disciples were again inside, and Thomas with them. Jesus came, the doors being shut, and stood in the midst, and said, “Peace to you!” 27 Then He said to Thomas, “Reach your finger here, and look at My hands; and reach your hand here, and put it into My side. Do not be unbelieving, but believing.”

28 And Thomas answered and said to Him, “My Lord and my God!”

29 Jesus said to him, “Thomas, because you have seen Me, you have believed. Blessed are those who have not seen and yet have believed.”[/B]​
Rejoice because The Lord Jesus has a special blessing for us believers who believe without seeing!


----------



## Leigh (Mar 29, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> John 20:24-29 - New King James Version (NKJV)
> 
> Believing Without Seeing
> 
> ...



This is what I'm having to do now.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 30, 2013)

*Psalm 138:8 AMP*

The Lord will perfect that which concerns me; Your mercy and loving-kindness, O Lord, endure forever—forsake not the works of Your own hands.


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 1, 2013)

*3 John 2 NKJV*

Beloved, I pray that you may prosper in all things and be in health, just as your soul prospers.


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 3, 2013)

*Psalm 97:10-11 NKJV*

You who love the Lord, hate evil!
He preserves the souls of His saints;
He delivers them out of the hand of the wicked.
Light is sown for the righteous,
And gladness for the upright in heart.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 3, 2013)

[ Discipline in a Long-Distance Race ] - Hebrews 12:2 MSG



			
				 Hebrews 12:2 said:
			
		

> Do you see what this means—all these pioneers who blazed the way, all these veterans cheering us on? It means we’d better get on with it. Strip down, start running—and never quit! No extra spiritual fat, no parasitic sins. Keep your eyes on Jesus, who both began and finished this race we’re in. Study how he did it. Because he never lost sight of where he was headed—that exhilarating finish in and with God—he could put up with anything along the way: Cross, shame, whatever. And now he’s there, in the place of honor, right alongside God. *When you find yourselves flagging* in your faith, *go over that story again, item by item, that long litany of hostility he plowed through. That will shoot adrenaline into your souls*!



I have been thinking about this, and I am meditating on the bolded portion of this Scripture (When I find myself flagging in my__________..." fill in the blank)

I need to move my eye to what My Lord Jesus went through when I start grumbling and complaining about my circumstances.  I need to keep my eye on Him and not my circumstances to receive the energy and perseverance to gain the victory.  A good adrenaline shot to soul is what I need from time to time.


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 5, 2013)

*1 Timothy 1:18-19 NKJV*

18 This charge I commit to you, son Timothy, according to the prophecies previously made concerning you, that by them you may wage the good warfare, 19 having faith and a good conscience, which some having rejected, concerning the faith have suffered shipwreck,


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 6, 2013)

Lets us not lose heart in doing good, for in due time we will reap if we do not grow weary.  Galatians 6:9

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 8, 2013)

*2 Chronicles 36:22-23 NLV Cyrus Tells the Jews to Return*

The Lord’s word by the mouth of Jeremiah came true in this way also: In the first year of King Cyrus of Persia, the Lord caused the spirit of King Cyrus to send word to all his nation, and also to write it down, saying, 

“King Cyrus of Persia says, ‘The Lord, the God of heaven, has given me all the nations of the earth. He has chosen me to build Him a house in Jerusalem, which is in Judah. Whoever is among you of all His people, may the Lord his God be with him, and let him go up.’”


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 9, 2013)

*Matthew 16:18 AMP*

*And I tell you, you are [a]Peter [Greek, Petros—a large piece of rock], and on this rock [Greek, petra—a huge rock like Gibraltar] I will build My church, and the gates of Hades (the powers of the infernal region) shall not overpower it [or be strong to its detriment or hold out against it].*

*No coincidental criminal acts or forms of harassment shall prevail against the WORKS OF GOD. God's work will and must go on. We have to pray for those in ministry to stand against attacks to circumvent God's plan to bring life to others. Only the devil is a supporter of death. *


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Apr 9, 2013)

Ephensians 5 1-2 :Therefore be imitators of God, as beloved children. 2 And kwalk in love, las Christ loved us and mgave himself up for us, a nfragrant ooffering and sacrifice to God


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 9, 2013)

GoddessMaker said:


> Ephensians 5 1-2 :Therefore be imitators of God, as beloved children. 2 And kwalk in love, las Christ loved us and mgave himself up for us, a nfragrant ooffering and sacrifice to God



When we walk in love, we are imitators we won't be talebearers or involved in anything that gets our hands dirty. Sometimes, it's better to remove yourself from the situation if you causes you to do things that you have to hide or will take you out of character. If we walk in love, we don't have to worry about:

*to speak evil of no one, to be peaceable, gentle, showing all humility to all men.  For we ourselves were also once foolish, disobedient, deceived, serving various lusts and pleasures, living in malice and envy, hateful and hating one another. *


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 10, 2013)

*Proverbs 17:4
An evildoer gives heed to false lips; A liar listens eagerly to a spiteful tongue.*


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 11, 2013)

*Exodus 15:6-10 NKJV*

6 “Your right hand, O Lord, has become glorious in power;
Your right hand, O Lord, has dashed the enemy in pieces.
7 And in the greatness of Your excellence
You have overthrown those who rose against You;
You sent forth Your wrath;
It consumed them like stubble.
8 And with the blast of Your nostrils
The waters were gathered together;
The floods stood upright like a heap;
The depths congealed in the heart of the sea.
9 The enemy said, ‘I will pursue,
I will overtake,
I will divide the spoil;
My desire shall be satisfied on them.
I will draw my sword,
My hand shall destroy them.’
10 You blew with Your wind,
The sea covered them;
They sank like lead in the mighty waters.

*Plots, traps and snares from the devil set by people to destroy a true believer never works. It never matters the size of what's coming against you. God is seated on the throne and a true believer will watch those who set their set fall into it. Sin deludes people that they can get away with anything until the consequences hit them. It will have people denying they didn't do things that they did...*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 11, 2013)

Ephesians 4:29 - (NASB)
29 Let no unwholesome word proceed from your mouth, but only such a word as is good for edification according to the need of the moment, so that it will give grace to those who hear.


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 14, 2013)

Psalm 126

*1 When the Lord restored the fortunes of Zion,
    it was as if we were dreaming.
2 Then our mouths were filled with laughter
    and our tongues with joyful songs.
    Then the nations said,
    “The Lord has done spectacular things for them.”
3 The Lord has done spectacular things for us.
    We are overjoyed.
4 Restore our fortunes, O Lord,
    as you restore streams to dry riverbeds in the Negev.
5 Those who cry while they plant
    will joyfully sing while they harvest.
6 The person who goes out weeping, carrying his bag of seed,
    will come home singing, carrying his bundles of grain.*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 15, 2013)

Matthew 7:13 - (AMP)
13 Enter through the narrow gate; for wide is the gate and spacious and broad is the way that leads away to destruction, and many are those who are entering through it.


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 16, 2013)

Isaiah 50: 4-5 NLT

4 The Sovereign Lord has given me his words of wisdom,
    so that I know how to comfort the weary.
Morning by morning he wakens me
    and opens my understanding to his will.
5 The Sovereign Lord has spoken to me,
    and I have listened.
    I have not rebelled or turned away.

*We pray that the churches and outreaches that will be geared towards those who suffered during the Boston marathon tragedy will be effective for those grieving without warning. Help them to speak the rightvwords. *


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 16, 2013)

2 Corinthians 4:16-18 -  (NASB)


> 16 Therefore we do not lose heart, but though our outer man is decaying, yet our inner man is being renewed day by day. 17 For momentary, light affliction is producing for us an eternal weight of glory far beyond all comparison, 18 while we look not at the things which are seen, but at the things which are not seen; for the things which are seen are temporal, but the things which are not seen are eternal.



Trusting God means looking beyond what we can see to what God sees.


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 16, 2013)

*1 Corinthians 15:57 GW*
Thank God that he gives us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 17, 2013)

> Fools suffered because of their disobedience and because of their crimes (Psalm 107:17 GW).



Wisdom is one of the principal things. You can be saved or profess to be saved---and still be very foolish... A road to recovery from foolishness is to ask God for wisdom and He will give it to you (James 1:5)...


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 18, 2013)

> Isaiah 65:24 AMP
> 
> And it shall be that before they call I will answer; and while they are yet speaking I will hear.



The Goodness of God


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 18, 2013)

Numbers 6:24-26 - (NASB)
24 _May_ The Lord bless you, and keep you;
25 _May_The Lord make His face shine on you,
And be gracious to you;
26 _May_ The Lord lift up His countenance on you,
And give you peace.’

Emphasis and the word "may" added by me. This is my blessing I am offering for you today


----------



## sweetvi (Apr 18, 2013)

GLAM~God's Love Amazes Me Women Ministries
I posted this about a year ago yet I feel led by the LORD to post it again. Lord, open the heart, mind, and spirit of the one(s) who shall receive.

God is repositioning some of you and the process is painful but let me encourage you to surrender to the pain of the process for it shall posture you back into HIS original position that He ordained for you in the beginning. This repositioning is setting you back in order. Just as a dislocated or broken bone is reset, repositioned, so is it with you. He's replacing you back to your proper state, your original position of spirit over flesh and HIS divine order! Your SET PLACE is under His rule, reign & regency...ORDER. You've been dislocated, you've been broken, you've been dislodged, stuff happened that caused you to move, to shift from your destined position but God is positioning you back. I hear the cries of those in my spirit this morning that have been crying out to the Lord for their position back in HIM not for a title in a church or for fame but to be back in right alignment with Him! To be postured in the heart, mind, body and spirit, to be one with Him through love and obedience, God has heard your cries and He's repositioning you! There's a place in this repostioning that will cause you to be anchored and fastened in Him. Whatever falls off wasn't to be attached....God is repositioning you.

Was posted on my Facebook!


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 18, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> GLAM~God's Love Amazes Me Women Ministries
> I posted this about a year ago yet I feel led by the LORD to post it again. Lord, open the heart, mind, and spirit of the one(s) who shall receive.
> 
> God is repositioning some of you and the process is painful but let me encourage you to surrender to the pain of the process for it shall posture you back into HIS original position that He ordained for you in the beginning. This repositioning is setting you back in order. Just as a dislocated or broken bone is reset, repositioned, so is it with you. He's replacing you back to your proper state, your original position of spirit over flesh and HIS divine order! Your SET PLACE is under His rule, reign & regency...ORDER. You've been dislocated, you've been broken, you've been dislodged, stuff happened that caused you to move, to shift from your destined position but God is positioning you back. I hear the cries of those in my spirit this morning that have been crying out to the Lord for their position back in HIM not for a title in a church or for fame but to be back in right alignment with Him! To be postured in the heart, mind, body and spirit, to be one with Him through love and obedience, God has heard your cries and He's repositioning you! There's a place in this repostioning that will cause you to be anchored and fastened in Him. Whatever falls off wasn't to be attached....God is repositioning you.
> ...



This section is for scriptures(not being sarcastic or flippant)..I will come back later and post a Scripture to this entry.


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 18, 2013)

*Psalm 65:11** 

You crown the year with your bounty,
    and your carts overflow with abundance.*


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 19, 2013)

> Psalm 34:15*
> The eyes of the Lord are on the righteous, And His ears are open to their cry.*



God is looking to answer our petitions and others around us will see that His hand is upon our lives.


----------



## stephluv (Apr 19, 2013)

^ Needed to see this Thank you!


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 20, 2013)

> *Deuteronomy 7:12-15 GW*
> 
> 12 If you listen to these rules and faithfully obey them, the Lord your God will keep his promise to you and be merciful to you, as he swore to your ancestors. 13 He will love you, bless you, and increase the number of your descendants. He will bless you with children. He will bless your land with produce: grain, new wine, and olive oil. He will bless your herds with calves, and your flocks with lambs and kids. This will all happen in the land the Lord will give you, as he swore to your ancestors. 14 You will be blessed more than any other people. Your men and women will be able to have children, and your animals will be able to have offspring. 15 The Lord will keep you from having any kind of illness. He will not strike you with any of the terrible diseases you experienced in Egypt.



*I am blessed, end of story! Weapons to stop the blessings operation in a believer's life will be made null and void. The blessing cannot be stopped.*


----------



## Leigh (Apr 20, 2013)

2 Chronicles 15:1

The Lord is with you, while ye be with him; and if ye seek him, he will be found of you; but if ye forsake him, he will forsake you.


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 21, 2013)

*Psalm 92: 1-4 *

1 It is good to give thanks to the Lord,
And to sing praises to Your name, O Most High;
2 To declare Your lovingkindness in the morning,
And Your faithfulness every night,
3 On an instrument of ten strings,
On the lute, And on the harp,
With harmonious sound.
4 For You, Lord, have made me glad through Your work;
I will triumph in the works of Your hands.


----------



## LiftedUp (Apr 22, 2013)

Joshua 24: 14, 24
14 “Now fear the Lord and serve him with all faithfulness. Throw away the gods your ancestors worshiped beyond the Euphrates River and in Egypt, and serve the Lord."
24 And the people said to Joshua, “We will serve the Lord our God and obey him.”

This spoke to my heart and soul this morning.  The importance of obedience in my Christian walk.


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 23, 2013)

1 King 3:5 GW

In Gibeon the Lord appeared to Solomon in a dream at night. He said, “What can I give you?”


----------



## Leigh (Apr 26, 2013)

Hebrews 7:25 
Therefore he is able to save completely those who come to God through him, because he always lives to intercede for them.


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 27, 2013)

*Proverbs 19:17 NLT*

If you help the poor, you are lending to the Lord—and he will repay you!


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 30, 2013)

*Proverbs 2:11*

Discretion will protect you, and understanding will guard you.


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 30, 2013)

Such a person is double-minded and unstable in all they do.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 2, 2013)

*
Ezra 8:31 NKJV

Then we departed from the river of Ahava on the twelfth day of the first month, to go to Jerusalem. And the hand of our God was upon us, and He delivered us from the hand of the enemy and from ambush along the road. *


*My Bible turned to this Scripture yesterday. This is a lovely Scripture because Ezra didn't want to request security from the king because he bragged about God's protection and loving care of his children (My words; Ezra 8:22). God kept them safe.*


----------



## Nice Lady (May 3, 2013)

*Psalm 28:6-8 GW*

6 Thank the Lord!
    He has heard my prayer for mercy!

7 The Lord is my strength and my shield.
    My heart trusted him, so I received help.
    My heart is triumphant; I give thanks to him with my song.

8 The Lord is the strength of his people
    and a fortress for the victory of his Messiah


----------



## Nice Lady (May 4, 2013)

*Psalm 1:2 GW*

Rather, he delights in the teachings of the Lord and reflects on his teachings day and night.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (May 4, 2013)

Psalms 46 1-3

God is our refuge and strength,
    a very present* help in trouble.
2 Therefore we will not fear though the earth gives way,
    though the mountains be moved into the heart of the sea,
3 though its waters roar and foam,
    though the mountains tremble at its swelling.*


----------



## Nice Lady (May 5, 2013)

*Psalm 1:3 NKJV*

He shall be like a tree planted by the rivers of water, that brings forth its fruit in its season, whose leaf also shall not wither; and whatever he does shall prosper.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 5, 2013)

*Psalm 93 The Eternal Reign of the Lord*

93 The Lord reigns, He is clothed with majesty;
The Lord is clothed,
He has girded Himself with strength.
Surely the world is established, so that it cannot be moved.
2 Your throne is established from of old;
You are from everlasting.
3 The floods have lifted up, O Lord,
The floods have lifted up their voice;
The floods lift up their waves.
4 The Lord on high is mightier
Than the noise of many waters,
Than the mighty waves of the sea.
5 Your testimonies are very sure;
Holiness adorns Your house,
O Lord, forever.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 6, 2013)

*1 Samuel 1:20 NKJV*
So it came to pass *in the process of time* that Hannah conceived and bore a son, and called his name Samuel, _saying,_ “Because I have asked for him from the Lord.”

*"In the process of time": I like the fact that Hannah never got bitter even though she was provoked by Peninnah. She continued to press. Ultimately, God heard her petition and blessed her. *


----------



## Nice Lady (May 7, 2013)

Psalm 44:3 NKJV

For they did not gain possession of the land by their own sword, Nor did their own arm save them; But it was Your right hand, Your arm, and the light of Your countenance, *Because You favored them*.

Thank God for His Favor!


----------



## Nice Lady (May 8, 2013)

*1 Kings 19:11-12 NKJV*

11 Then He said, “Go out, and stand on the mountain before the Lord.” And behold, the Lord passed by, and a great and strong wind tore into the mountains and broke the rocks in pieces before the Lord, but the Lord was not in the wind; and after the wind an earthquake, but the Lord was not in the earthquake; 12 and after the earthquake a fire, *but the Lord was not in the fire; and after the fire a still small voice.*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 8, 2013)

May God, the source of hope, fill you with joy and peace through your faith in him. Then you will overflow with hope by the power of the Holy Spirit.” (Romans 15:13 GWT)


----------



## Nice Lady (May 11, 2013)

*Esther 9:1 NKJV*

Now in the twelfth month, that is, the month of Adar, on the thirteenth day, the time came for the king’s command and his decree to be executed. On the day that the enemies of the Jews had hoped to overpower them, the opposite occurred, in that the Jews themselves overpowered those who hated them.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 12, 2013)

Job 11:14-19 NLT
"Get rid of your sins, and leave all iniquity behind you. Then your face will brighten with innocence. You will be strong and free of fear. You will forget your misery; it will be like water flowing away. Your life will be brighter than the noonday. Even darkness will be as bright as morning. Having hope will give you courage. You will be protected and will rest in safety. You will lie down unafraid, and many will look to you for help."

http://bible.us/116/job.11.14.nlt

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 13, 2013)

Matthew 7:24-27 NLT
"“Anyone who listens to my teaching and follows it is wise, like a person who builds a house on solid rock. Though the rain comes in torrents and the floodwaters rise and the winds beat against that house, it won’t collapse because it is built on bedrock. But anyone who hears my teaching and doesn’t obey it is foolish, like a person who builds a house on sand. When the rains and floods come and the winds beat against that house, it will collapse with a mighty crash.”"

http://bible.us/116/mat.7.24.nlt

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## Nice Lady (May 13, 2013)

Psalm 25:14-15 NLT

14 The Lord is a friend to those who fear him.
    He teaches them his covenant.
15 My eyes are always on the Lord,
    for he rescues me from the traps of my enemies.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 14, 2013)

Isaiah 45:2-3 NKJV

2 ‘I will go before you
And make the crooked places[a] straight;
I will break in pieces the gates of bronze
And cut the bars of iron.
3 I will give you the treasures of darkness
And hidden riches of secret places,
That you may know that I, the Lord,
Who call you by your name,
Am the God of Israel.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 16, 2013)

James 1:17 NASB

 "Every good thing given and every perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of lights, with whom there is no variation or shifting shadow." 

http://bible.us/100/jas.1.17.nasb

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## LiftedUp (May 16, 2013)

1 Samuel 1:12-13

12 As she kept on praying to the Lord, Eli observed her mouth. 13 Hannah was praying in her heart, and her lips were moving but her voice was not heard.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 16, 2013)

No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 16, 2013)

In every way we’re troubled, but we aren’t crushed by our troubles. We’re frustrated, but we don’t give up.

Press...tears and all! Tears are a prayer language that God understands


----------



## Nice Lady (May 17, 2013)

The righteous cry out, and the Lord hears, And delivers them out of all their troubles.

We ought to believe that when we offer up prayers according to God's will for our lives that God hears us.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 18, 2013)

*2 Corinthians 10:3-5 GW*
3 Of course we are human, but we don’t fight like humans. 4 The weapons we use in our fight are not made by humans. Rather, they are powerful weapons from God. With them we destroy people’s defenses, that is, their arguments 5 and all their intellectual arrogance that oppose the knowledge of God. We take every thought captive so that it is obedient to Christ.

Everything starts in our minds--we win or lose battles concerning arenas of our lives by how we think. If we believe we are defeated, then we will not resist the devil and stand until we receive our the benefits of our covenant (e.g., healing).


----------



## Nice Lady (May 19, 2013)

But if they say thus, ‘Come up to us,’ then we will go up. For the Lord has delivered them into our hand, and this will be a sign to us.”


----------



## Nice Lady (May 20, 2013)

*Romans 5:17 NIV*
For if, by the trespass of the one man, death reigned through that one man, how much more will those who receive God’s abundant provision of grace and of the gift of righteousness reign in life through the one man, Jesus Christ!

*Grace empowers us to do things that others cannot do in the natural. Plus, it makes it easier for us to do the right things even if everyone else doesn't, it causes us to begin to shed certain behaviors and we begin to look like our Heavenly Father*


----------



## Nice Lady (May 22, 2013)

*Psalm 119:105 NKJV*

Your word is a lamp to my feet
And a light to my path.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 22, 2013)

1 Peter 5:6 NASB

 "Therefore humble yourselves under the mighty hand of God, that He may exalt you at the proper time."

Sent from my iPhone 6S


----------



## Nice Lady (May 23, 2013)

Psalm 3:8 GW

 Victory belongs to the Lord! May your blessing rest on your people.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 23, 2013)

*Psalm 21:5 NLT

Your victory brings him great honor, and you have clothed him with splendor and majesty.*


----------



## Mrsblessed (May 23, 2013)

For the kingdom of the lord is not a matter of talk but of power.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 23, 2013)

Mrsblessed said:


> For the kingdom of the lord is not a matter of talk but of power.



This belongs in Christian Random Thoughts. This is posting Scriptures, dearheart


----------



## Nice Lady (May 23, 2013)

Better to meet a bear robbed of her cubs than a fool bent on folly.

A fool is simple-minded and stuck on foolishness. It doesn't matter if they claim to know God or make a study of the Word. Don't fight no fools battles that they placed themselves in even if you thought about going to war; abort mission!  Furthermore, you will receive their reward: DESTRUCTION. Stay out of it.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 25, 2013)

*Psalm 107:2 NKJV*
Let the redeemed of the Lord say so, Whom He has redeemed from the hand of the enemy

We should stand for our Godly Inheritance. We are redeemed. Great thing!


----------



## Nice Lady (May 26, 2013)

Proverbs 10:22 AMP

The blessing of the Lord—it makes [truly] rich, and He adds no sorrow with it [neither does toiling increase it].


----------



## Nice Lady (May 27, 2013)

*Psalm 32:8 NCV*

The Lord says, “I will make you wise and show you where to go.
I will guide you and watch over you.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (May 27, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> This belongs in Christian Random Thoughts. This is posting Scriptures, dearheart



1 Corinthians 4:20 NIV

For the kingdom of God is not a matter of talk but of power.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 28, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> 1 Corinthians 4:20 NIV
> 
> For the kingdom of God is not a matter of talk but of power.



*Thanks for posting the Scripture reference! *


----------



## Nice Lady (May 28, 2013)

*Genesis 1:27 AMP*

So God created man in His own image, in the image and likeness of God He created him; male and female He created them.

You have to love yourself and know that you are valuable!


----------



## LiftedUp (May 28, 2013)

The story of Saul spoke to me this morning.  I was reminded that everything happens for a reason and is part of the ultimate plan, God's plan.
*
1 Samuel 9

New International Version (NIV)
Samuel Anoints Saul*

9 There was a Benjamite, a man of standing, whose name was Kish son of Abiel, the son of Zeror, the son of Bekorath, the son of Aphiah of Benjamin. 2 Kish had a son named Saul, as handsome a young man as could be found anywhere in Israel, and he was a head taller than anyone else.

3 Now the donkeys belonging to Saul’s father Kish were lost, and Kish said to his son Saul, “Take one of the servants with you and go and look for the donkeys.” 4 So he passed through the hill country of Ephraim and through the area around Shalisha, but they did not find them. They went on into the district of Shaalim, but the donkeys were not there. Then he passed through the territory of Benjamin, but they did not find them.

5 When they reached the district of Zuph, Saul said to the servant who was with him, “Come, let’s go back, or my father will stop thinking about the donkeys and start worrying about us.”

6 But the servant replied, “Look, in this town there is a man of God; he is highly respected, and everything he says comes true. Let’s go there now. Perhaps he will tell us what way to take.”

7 Saul said to his servant, “If we go, what can we give the man? The food in our sacks is gone. We have no gift to take to the man of God. What do we have?”

8 The servant answered him again. “Look,” he said, “I have a quarter of a shekel[a] of silver. I will give it to the man of God so that he will tell us what way to take.” 9 (Formerly in Israel, if someone went to inquire of God, they would say, “Come, let us go to the seer,” because the prophet of today used to be called a seer.)

10 “Good,” Saul said to his servant. “Come, let’s go.” So they set out for the town where the man of God was.

11 As they were going up the hill to the town, they met some young women coming out to draw water, and they asked them, “Is the seer here?”

12 “He is,” they answered. “He’s ahead of you. Hurry now; he has just come to our town today, for the people have a sacrifice at the high place. 13 As soon as you enter the town, you will find him before he goes up to the high place to eat. The people will not begin eating until he comes, because he must bless the sacrifice; afterward, those who are invited will eat. Go up now; you should find him about this time.”

14 They went up to the town, and as they were entering it, there was Samuel, coming toward them on his way up to the high place.

15 Now the day before Saul came, the Lord had revealed this to Samuel: 16 “About this time tomorrow I will send you a man from the land of Benjamin. Anoint him ruler over my people Israel; he will deliver them from the hand of the Philistines. I have looked on my people, for their cry has reached me.”

17 When Samuel caught sight of Saul, the Lord said to him, “This is the man I spoke to you about; he will govern my people.”

18 Saul approached Samuel in the gateway and asked, “Would you please tell me where the seer’s house is?”

19 “I am the seer,” Samuel replied. “Go up ahead of me to the high place, for today you are to eat with me, and in the morning I will send you on your way and will tell you all that is in your heart. 20 As for the donkeys you lost three days ago, do not worry about them; they have been found. And to whom is all the desire of Israel turned, if not to you and your whole family line?”

21 Saul answered, “But am I not a Benjamite, from the smallest tribe of Israel, and is not my clan the least of all the clans of the tribe of Benjamin? Why do you say such a thing to me?”

22 Then Samuel brought Saul and his servant into the hall and seated them at the head of those who were invited—about thirty in number. 23 Samuel said to the cook, “Bring the piece of meat I gave you, the one I told you to lay aside.”

24 So the cook took up the thigh with what was on it and set it in front of Saul. Samuel said, “Here is what has been kept for you. Eat, because it was set aside for you for this occasion from the time I said, ‘I have invited guests.’” And Saul dined with Samuel that day.

25 After they came down from the high place to the town, Samuel talked with Saul on the roof of his house. 26 They rose about daybreak, and Samuel called to Saul on the roof, “Get ready, and I will send you on your way.” When Saul got ready, he and Samuel went outside together. 27 As they were going down to the edge of the town, Samuel said to Saul, “Tell the servant to go on ahead of us”—and the servant did so—“but you stay here for a while, so that I may give you a message from God.”


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 28, 2013)

Psalm 107:20-22 - (NASB)

20 He sent His word and healed them,
And delivered them from their destructions.
21 Let them give thanks to the Lord for His lovingkindness,
And for His *wonders to the sons of men!
22 Let them also offer sacrifices of thanksgiving,*


----------



## SweetSimplicity (May 28, 2013)

My eyes are filled with tears as I read  the prayer of Jesus in John chapter 17. His prayer for the unity of believers especially touched my heart.

NLT
John 17:20-23

20 "I am praying not only for these disciples but also for all who will ever believe in me through their message.
21 I pray that they will all be one, just as you and I are one- As you are in me, father, and I am in you.  And may they be in us so that the world will believe you sent me.
22 "I have given them the glory you gave me, so they may be one as we are one.  
23 " I am in them and you are in me.  May they experience such perfect unity that the world will know that you sent me and that you love them as much as you love me.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 29, 2013)

*Ephesians 2:10 NLT*
For we are God’s masterpiece. He has created us anew in Christ Jesus, so we can do the good things he planned for us long ago.

CONFIDENCE....have it! Convey the message for someone to tell someone else...CONFIDENCE


----------



## Jphillips (May 30, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> Better to meet a bear robbed of her cubs than a fool bent on folly.
> 
> A fool is simple-minded and stuck on foolishness. It doesn't matter if they claim to know God or make a study of the Word. Don't fight no fools battles that they placed themselves in even if you thought about going to war; abort mission!  Furthermore, you will receive their reward: DESTRUCTION. Stay out of it.[/
> 
> From where does this scripture come? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nice Lady (May 30, 2013)

Jphillips said:


> Nice Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Better to meet a bear robbed of her cubs than a fool bent on folly.
> ...


----------



## MrsHaseeb (May 30, 2013)

Psalm 112:7 KJV
He shall not be afraid of evil tidings: his heart is fixed, trusting in the Lord.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 30, 2013)

*Matthew 4:24 NKJV*

Then His fame went  throughout all Syria; and they brought to Him all sick people who were  afflicted with*various* diseases and *torments*, and those who were * demon-possessed*, epileptics, and paralytics; and *He healed them*. 

Thank God for Holy Ghost power that drives* demons from people who wanna be free but don't know what's wrong with them (it's hidden, not all things are apparent)* and people with various torments getting free. Help us to bring heaven to Earth. I pray that we will continue to stand strong and the Body continue to make progress---God's work will go on. Yes, blessed assurance!

*I pray that everywhere we show up the peace of God transcends the atmosphere.*


----------



## Nice Lady (May 30, 2013)

*1 Corinthians 15:57*  But thanks _be_ to God, who gives us the *victory* through our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 31, 2013)

Psalm 3:5
I lie down and sleep. I wake up again because the Lord continues to support me.

Thank God for restorative sleep of the body.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 31, 2013)

*Matthew 10:28 ** And do not fear those who kill the body but cannot kill the soul. But  rather fear Him who is able to destroy both soul and body in hell.

We can be fearless as children of God and free from the fear of man in respect to doing God's work; not fearless in terms of having a psychiatric disorder, not being facetious.

*


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 3, 2013)

*Jeremiah 33:9 GNT
*
Jerusalem will be a source  of joy, honor, and pride to me; and every nation in the world will fear  and tremble when they hear about the good things that I do for the  people of Jerusalem and about the prosperity that I bring to the city.”

*We can expect God's goodness everyday in spite of what happens. God want us to experience his goodness. Plus, it will be a witness to those who are unsaved onlookers that He takes care of His children.*


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jun 3, 2013)

Proverbs 20:24 NLT

The Lord directs our steps, so why try to understand everything along the way?


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 3, 2013)

Psalm 3:8 GW

Victory belongs to the Lord! May your blessing rest on your people.

God Word is forever. His works last if we walk in faith & have His instructions to do so. Victory is from the Lord too.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 4, 2013)

*Ezekiel 1:28 AMP

Like the  appearance of the bow that is in the cloud on the day of rain, so was  the appearance of the brightness round about. This was the appearance of  the likeness of the glory of the Lord. And when I saw it, I fell upon  my face and I heard a voice of One speaking.**
*


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 4, 2013)

2 Thessalonians 3:5 NKJV
Now may the Lord direct your hearts into the love of God and into the patience of Christ.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 5, 2013)

*1 Corinthians 2:1-5 NLT (Paul’s Message of Wisdom)*

1 When I first came to you, dear brothers and sisters, I didn’t use lofty words and impressive wisdom to tell you God’s secret plan. 2 For I decided that while I was with you I would forget everything except Jesus Christ, the one who was crucified. 3 I came to you in weakness—timid and trembling. 4 And my message and my preaching were very plain. Rather than using clever and persuasive speeches, I relied only on the power of the Holy Spirit. 5 I did this so you would trust not in human wisdom but in the power of God.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 6, 2013)

*Acts 9: 32-42 NLT*

32 Meanwhile, Peter traveled from place to place, and he came down to visit the believers in the town of Lydda. 33 There he met a man named Aeneas, who had been paralyzed and bedridden for eight years. 34 Peter said to him, “Aeneas, Jesus Christ heals you! Get up, and roll up your sleeping mat!” And he was healed instantly. 35 Then the whole population of Lydda and Sharon saw Aeneas walking around, and they turned to the Lord.
36 There was a believer in Joppa named Tabitha (which in Greek is Dorcas). She was always doing kind things for others and helping the poor. 37 About this time she became ill and died. Her body was washed for burial and laid in an upstairs room. 38 But the believers had heard that Peter was nearby at Lydda, so they sent two men to beg him, “Please come as soon as possible!”
39 So  Peter returned with them; and as soon as he arrived, they took him to  the upstairs room. The room was filled with widows who were weeping and  showing him the coats and other clothes Dorcas had made for them. 40 But  Peter asked them all to leave the room; then he knelt and prayed.  Turning to the body he said, “Get up, Tabitha.” And she opened her eyes!  When she saw Peter, she sat up! 41 He gave her his hand and helped her up. Then he called in the widows and all the believers, and he presented her to them alive.
42 The news spread through the whole town, and many believed in the Lord. 43 And Peter stayed a long time in Joppa, living with Simon, a tanner of hides.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 7, 2013)

*Acts 16:13-15 NET*

*13 On  the Sabbath day we went outside the city gate to the side of the river,  where we thought there would be a place of prayer, and we sat down and  began to speak to the women who had assembled there.  14 A  woman named Lydia, a dealer in purple cloth from the city of Thyatira, a  God-fearing woman, listened to us. The Lord opened her heart to respond  to what Paul was saying.  15 After  she and her household were baptized, she urged us, “If you consider me  to be a believer in the Lord, come and stay in my house.” And she  persuaded us.*


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 8, 2013)

*Ecclesiastes 2:13*
Then I saw that wisdom excels folly As light excels darkness.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 9, 2013)

While the Spirit of Jezebel is a powerful demonic spirit that attempts to silence God's men and women of the hour, God's greater! There is nothing to fear. In light of my new blog, a perfect passage to post is:

Revelation 2:20-23

20 “But I have this against you: You let that woman Jezebel spread false teachings. She says she is a prophetess, but by her teaching she leads my people to take part in sexual sins and to eat food that is offered to idols. 21 I have given her time to change her heart and turn away from her sin, but she does not want to change. 22 So I will throw her on a bed of suffering. And all those who take part in adultery with her will suffer greatly if they do not turn away from the wrongs she does. 23 I will also kill her followers. Then all the churches will know I am the One who searches hearts and minds, and I will repay each of you for what you have done.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jun 10, 2013)

Psalms 51:16-17 ESV

For you will not delight in sacrifice, or I would give it; you will not be pleased with a burnt offering. The sacrifices of God are a broken spirit; a broken and contrite heart, O God, you will not despise.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jun 10, 2013)

Psalms 54:6-7 ESV

With a freewill offering I will sacrifice to you; I will give thanks to your name, O Lord , for it is good. For he has delivered me from every trouble, and my eye has looked in triumph on my enemies.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 10, 2013)

*2 He said to me, “Son of man, stand up on your feet and I will speak to you.” 2 As he spoke, the Spirit came into me and raised me to my feet, and I heard him speaking to me.*
*3 He  said: “Son of man, I am sending you to the Israelites, to a rebellious  nation that has rebelled against me; they and their ancestors have been  in revolt against me to this very day. 4 The people to whom I am sending you are obstinate and stubborn. Say to them, ‘This is what the Sovereign Lord says.’ 5 And whether they listen or fail to listen—for they are a rebellious people—they will know that a prophet has been among them. 6 And you, son of man, do not be afraid of them or their words. Do not be afraid, though briers and thorns  are all around you and you live among scorpions. Do not be afraid of  what they say or be terrified by them, though they are a rebellious  people. 7 You must speak my words to them, whether they listen or fail to listen, for they are rebellious. 8 But you, son of man, listen to what I say to you. Do not rebel like that rebellious people; open your mouth and eat what I give you.”*


*Not everything God asks us to do is easy! However, do it anyway! I rather be caught doing what God asked me to do any day there's a safety net there!
*


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 11, 2013)

Mark 1:27 NKJV

Then they were all amazed, so that they questioned among themselves, saying, “What is this? What new doctrine is this? For with *authority* He commands even the unclean spirits, and they obey Him.”


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 11, 2013)

Psalm 25:3 NASB

3 Indeed, none of those who wait for You will be ashamed;
[a]Those who deal treacherously without cause will be ashamed.

I am waiting on the Lord for clear direction on how exactly to proceed concerning a very important, sensitive matter. I need His grace and direction to handle this situation in His way.  I don't want to be guilty of part [a] of this Scripture.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 11, 2013)

*Esther 8:16

*  For the Jews there was *radiant happiness and joyous honor.*


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 12, 2013)

*Isaiah 26:12 GW*

O Lord, you will establish peace for us,
    since you have done everything for us.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 13, 2013)

*Psalm 3:8*  It is You Who saves, O Lord. May You bring *happiness* to Your people.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 14, 2013)

*Daniel 7:25 NLV*
*He will speak against the Most High and make it hard for His holy ones. And he will try to make changes in times and in law. The holy ones will be given into his hand for a time, times, and half a time (three and a half years).*


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 15, 2013)

*John 10:10*

The thief comes only in order to steal and kill and destroy. I came that they may have and enjoy life, and have it in abundance (to the full, till it overflows).


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 16, 2013)

Philippians 2:5 NKJV

Let this mind be in you which was also in Christ Jesus,


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 17, 2013)

Ephesians 3:20 GNT

To him who by means of his power working in us is able to do so much more than we can ever ask for, or even think of:


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 18, 2013)

*Psalm 37:23 AMP*

The steps of a [good] man are directed and established by the Lord when He delights in his way [and He busies Himself with his every step].


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 19, 2013)

*Psalm 37:7 

Be still in the presence of the Lord, and wait patiently for him to act.*


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 20, 2013)

*Malachi 3:10-12*

 Bring all the tithes into the storehouse so there will be enough food in my Temple. If you do,” says the Lord  of Heaven’s Armies, “I will open the windows of heaven for you. I will  pour out a blessing so great you won’t have enough room to take it in!  Try it! Put me to the test! Your crops will be abundant, for I will guard them from insects and disease. Your grapes will not fall from the vine before they are ripe,” says the Lord of Heaven’s Armies. “Then all nations will call you blessed, for your land will be such a delight,” says the Lord of Heaven’s Armies.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 20, 2013)

*Numbers 6:26
the Lord lift up his countenance upon you, and give you peace.*

When we operate from a place of PEACE, the devil can NEVER DOMINATE. HE DOMINATES in chaos and noise.  Peace allows us to hear God's voice to reign in life and walk into VICTORY. Don't lose your peace.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 21, 2013)

*Job 5:8-16 NLT*

8 “If I were you, I would go to God
    and present my case to him.

9 He does great things too marvelous to understand.
    He performs countless miracles.

10 He gives rain for the earth
    and water for the fields.

11 He gives prosperity to the poor
    and protects those who suffer.

12 He frustrates the plans of schemers
    so the work of their hands will not succeed.

13 He traps the wise in their own cleverness
    so their cunning schemes are thwarted.

14 They find it is dark in the daytime,
    and they grope at noon as if it were night.

15 He rescues the poor from the cutting words of the strong,
    and rescues them from the clutches of the powerful.

16 And so at last the poor have hope,
    and the snapping jaws of the wicked are shut.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> Job 5:8-16 NLT
> 
> 8 “If I were you, I would go to God
> and present my case to him.
> ...



This truly blessed me.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 21, 2013)

crlsweetie912 said:


> This truly blessed me.



Thanks, my Bible turned to this morning as I was praying.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 21, 2013)

*Job 5:8-16 MSG*

“If I were in your shoes, I’d go straight to God,
    I’d throw myself on the mercy of God.
After all, he’s famous for great and unexpected acts;
    there’s no end to his surprises.
He gives rain, for instance, across the wide earth,
    sends water to irrigate the fields.
He raises up the down-and-out,
    gives firm footing to those sinking in grief.
He aborts the schemes of conniving crooks,
    so that none of their plots come to term.
He catches the know-it-alls in their conspiracies—
    all that intricate intrigue swept out with the trash!
Suddenly they’re disoriented, plunged into darkness;
    they can’t see to put one foot in front of the other.
But the downtrodden are saved by God,
    saved from the murderous plots, saved from the iron fist.
And so the poor continue to hope,
    while injustice is bound and gagged.


----------



## LiftedUp (Jun 24, 2013)

1 Samuel 30

6 David was greatly distressed because the men were talking of stoning him; each one was bitter in spirit because of his sons and daughters. But *David found strength in the Lord his God.*


_Life events may seem so overwhelming but our strength and power is in the Lord.  This is something that should always be remembered and spoken on!!!!_


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 24, 2013)

*Romans 8:11 NLT

The Spirit of God, who  raised Jesus from the dead, lives in you. And just as God raised Christ  Jesus from the dead, he will give life to your mortal bodies by this  same Spirit living within you.*


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 25, 2013)

Leviticus 26:13 NLT

“I will look favorably upon you, making you fertile and multiplying your people. And I will fulfill my covenant with you. "


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 26, 2013)

*2 Samuel 14:28-33 GW*

28 Absalom stayed in Jerusalem two full years without seeing the king. 29 So Absalom sent for Joab in order to send him to the king, but Joab refused to come. Absalom sent for him a second time, but he still refused to come. 30 So Absalom said to his servants, “Look, Joab’s field is next to mine. He has barley in it. Go and set it on fire.” So Absalom’s servants set it on fire.

Joab’s servants came to him in grief and said, “Absalom’s servants have set your field on fire.”

31 Then Joab immediately went to Absalom at his home. “Why did your servants set my field on fire?” he asked.

32 Absalom answered Joab, “I sent someone to tell you to come here because I wanted to send you to the king to ask him why I had to come from Geshur. It would be better for me if I were still there. Let me see the king now! If I’m guilty of a sin, he should kill me.”

33 Joab went to the king and told him this. The king then called for Absalom, who came to the king and bowed down with his face touching the ground. And the king kissed Absalom.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 26, 2013)

*He who deals wisely and heeds [God’s] word and counsel shall find good, and whoever leans on, trusts in, and is confident in the Lord—happy, blessed, and fortunate is he (Proverbs 16:20 AMP).*


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 1, 2013)

*Exodus 33:19
Then He said, “I will make all My goodness pass before you, and I will proclaim the name of the Lord before you. I will be gracious to whom I will be gracious, and I will have compassion on whom I will have compassion.”*


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 2, 2013)

*Exodus 34:6 NKJV

And the Lord passed before him and proclaimed, “The Lord, the Lord God, merciful and gracious, longsuffering, and abounding in goodness and truth,
*


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 3, 2013)

*Nehemiah 9:25
And they took strong cities and a rich land, And possessed houses full of all goods, Cisterns already dug, vineyards, olive groves, And fruit trees in abundance. So they ate and were filled and grew fat, And delighted themselves in Your great goodness.*


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 4, 2013)

2 Samuel 7:28 NKJV 
“And now, O Lord God, You are God, and Your words are true, and You have promised this goodness to Your servant.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 5, 2013)

*Psalm 16:2*
O my soul, you have said to the Lord, “You are my Lord, My goodness is nothing apart from You.”


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 6, 2013)

*Psalm 21:3 NKJV*
For You meet him with the blessings of goodness;
You set a crown of pure gold upon his head.


----------



## BrandNew (Jul 6, 2013)

*Galatians 6:9*
Let us not become weary in doing good, for at the proper time we will reap a harvest if we do not give up.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 7, 2013)

*Psalm 23:6 NKJV*

Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me
All the days of my life;
And I will dwell in the house of the Lord
Forever.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 7, 2013)

*Genesis 49:22-26 AMP*

22 Joseph is a fruitful bough, a fruitful bough by a well (spring or fountain), whose branches run over the wall.

23 Skilled archers have bitterly attacked _and_ sorely worried him; they have shot at him and persecuted him.

24 But his bow remained strong _and_ steady _and_ rested in the Strength that does not fail him, for the arms of his hands were made strong _and_ active by the hands of the Mighty God of Jacob, by the name of the Shepherd, the Rock of Israel,

25 By the God of your father, Who will help you, and by the Almighty, Who will bless you with blessings of the heavens above, blessings lying in the deep beneath, blessings of the breasts and of the womb.

26 The blessings of your father [on you] are greater than the blessings of my forefathers [Abraham and Isaac on me] _and_ are as lasting as the bounties of the eternal hills; they shall be on the head of Joseph, and on the crown of the head of him who was the consecrated one _and_ the one separated from his brethren _and_ [the one who] is prince among them.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 8, 2013)

Psalm 64 (A Prayer of Protection)

I am in trouble, God—listen to my prayer!
I am afraid of my enemies—save my life!

2 Protect me from the plots of the wicked,
from mobs of evil people.

3 They sharpen their tongues like swords
and aim cruel words like arrows.

4 They are quick to spread their shameless lies;
they destroy good people with cowardly slander.

5 They encourage each other in their evil plots;
they talk about where they will place their traps.
“No one can see them,” they say.

6 They make evil plans and say,
“We have planned a perfect crime.”
The human heart and mind are a mystery.

7 But God shoots his arrows at them,
and suddenly they are wounded.

8 He will destroy them because of those words;
all who see them will shake their heads.

9 They will all be afraid;
they will think about what God has done
and tell about his deeds.

10 All righteous people will rejoice
because of what the Lord has done.
They will find safety in him;
all good people will praise him.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 8, 2013)

Galatians 5:21-23 NKJV
But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, gentleness, self-control. Against such there is no law.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 10, 2013)

Isaiah 11:2-3 GW

2 The Spirit of the Lord will rest on him—
    the Spirit of wisdom and understanding,
    the Spirit of advice and power,
    the Spirit of knowledge and fear of the Lord.

3 He will gladly bear the fear of the Lord.
    He will not judge by what his eyes see
    or decide by what his ears hear.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 12, 2013)

*Psalm 116:12*  What shall I return to the Lord for all his *goodness* to me?


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 14, 2013)

*Psalm 37:35-37 GW
*
35 I have seen a wicked person acting like a tyrant,
    spreading himself out like a large cedar tree.

36 But he moved on, and now there is no trace of him.
    I searched for him, but he could not be found.

37 Notice the innocent person,
    and look at the decent person,
        because the peacemaker has a future.


----------



## LiftedUp (Jul 15, 2013)

*2 Samuel 19*
6 You love those who hate you and hate those who love you.

_This is what Joab said to David regarding his weeping for his son Absalom who plotted against him and want to kill him.  This is something a lot of us battle with daily, whether it is mental, emotional or physical abuse coming from those we love.  We push away those who truly love us and who try to help us and cling to those who treat us badly._


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 16, 2013)

*Worthless, wicked people go around telling lies. They wink and make gestures to deceive you, all the while planning evil in their perverted minds, stirring up trouble everywhere. Because of this, disaster will strike them without warning, & they will be fatally wounded. There are seven things that the Lord hates & cannot tolerate: a proud look, a lying tongue, hands that kill innocent people, a mind that thinks up wicked plans, feet that hurry off to do evil, a witness who tells one lie after another & someone who stirs up trouble among friends (Proverbs 6:12-15 GNT).*


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 18, 2013)

Psalm 107:15
Oh, that men would give thanks to the Lord for His goodness, And for His wonderful works to the children of men!


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 18, 2013)

God always confirms things. He shows us and guides us into all truth:

 *Psalm 92 NLT
*

*
*

1 It is good to give thanks to the Lord,
    to sing praises to the Most High.
2 It is good to proclaim your unfailing love in the morning,
    your faithfulness in the evening,
3 accompanied by the ten-stringed harp
    and the melody of the lyre.

4 You thrill me, Lord, with all you have done for me!
    I sing for joy because of what you have done.
5 O Lord, what great works you do!
    And how deep are your thoughts.
6 Only a simpleton would not know,
    and only a fool would not understand this:
7 Though the wicked sprout like weeds
    and evildoers flourish,
    they will be destroyed forever.

8 But you, O Lord, will be exalted forever.
9 Your enemies, Lord, will surely perish;
    all evildoers will be scattered.
10 But you have made me as strong as a wild ox.
    You have anointed me with the finest oil.
11 My eyes have seen the downfall of my enemies;
    my ears have heard the defeat of my wicked opponents.
12 But the godly will flourish like palm trees
    and grow strong like the cedars of Lebanon.
13 For they are transplanted to the Lord’s own house.
    They flourish in the courts of our God.
14 Even in old age they will still produce fruit;
    they will remain vital and green.
15 They will declare, “The Lord is just!
    He is my rock!
    There is no evil in him!”


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 19, 2013)

Do this because you belong to the Lord your God. From all the peoples on earth he chose you to be his own special people (Deuteronomy 7:6 GNT).


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 19, 2013)

*

Powerful psalm that opened yesterday morning as I was praying. God is amazing and He knew I needed to read it.

Psalm 92 NLV*


92 It is good to give thanks to the Lord, and sing praises to Your name, O Most High. 2 It is good to tell of Your loving-kindness in the morning, and of how faithful You are at night, 3 with harps, and with music of praise. 4 For You have made me glad by what You have done, O Lord. I will sing for joy at the works of Your hands.

5 How great are Your works, O Lord! How deep are Your thoughts! 6 A man who cannot reason does not have much learning. A fool does not understand this. 7 Even if the sinful grow up like grass and all goes well with wrong-doers, they will be destroyed forever. 8 But You, O Lord, rule from Your high place forever. 9 For, look, those who hate You will be lost from You forever, O Lord. All those who do wrong will be destroyed.

10 But You have lifted up my horn like that of a wild bull. New oil has been poured upon me. 11 My eyes have seen those who wait to hurt me. My ears hear the bad men who rise up against me. 12 The man who is right and good will grow like the palm tree. He will grow like a tall tree in Lebanon. 13 Planted in the house of the Lord, they will grow well in the home of our God. 14 They will still give fruit when they are old. They will be full of life and strength. 15 And they will show that the Lord is faithful. He is my rock. There is nothing in Him that is not right and good.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 20, 2013)

*Acts 15:30-35 NIV*

So the men were sent off and went down to Antioch, where they gathered the church together and delivered the letter. The people read it and were glad for its encouraging message.  Judas and Silas, who themselves were prophets, said much to encourage and strengthen the believers. After spending some time there, they were sent off by the believers with the blessing of peace to return to those who had sent them. But Paul and Barnabas remained in Antioch, where they and many others taught and preached the word of the Lord.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 21, 2013)

*Psalm 23 GNT*

23 The Lord is my shepherd;
    I have everything I need.
2 He lets me rest in fields of green grass
    and leads me to quiet pools of fresh water.
3 He gives me new strength.
He guides me in the right paths,
    as he has promised.
4 Even if I go through the deepest darkness,
    I will not be afraid, Lord,
    for you are with me.
Your shepherd's rod and staff protect me.
5 You prepare a banquet for me,
    where all my enemies can see me;
you welcome me as an honored guest
    and fill my cup to the brim.
6 I know that your goodness and love will be with me all my life;
    and your house will be my home as long as I live.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 22, 2013)

*Leviticus 26:3-10 NLT*

3 “If you follow my decrees and are careful to obey my commands, 4 I will send you the seasonal rains. The land will then yield its crops, and the trees of the field will produce their fruit. 5 Your threshing season will overlap with the grape harvest, and your grape harvest will overlap with the season of planting grain. You will eat your fill and live securely in your own land.

6 “I will give you peace in the land, and you will be able to sleep with no cause for fear. I will rid the land of wild animals and keep your enemies out of your land. 7 In fact, you will chase down your enemies and slaughter them with your swords. 8 Five of you will chase a hundred, and a hundred of you will chase ten thousand! All your enemies will fall beneath your sword.

9 “I will look favorably upon you, making you fertile and multiplying your people. And I will fulfill my covenant with you. 10 You will have such a surplus of crops that you will need to clear out the old grain to make room for the new harvest!


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 23, 2013)

*Psalm 138:2-3 NKJV*

For You have magnified Your word above all Your name.
In the day when I cried out, You answered me,
And made me bold with strength in my soul.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 25, 2013)

*Isaiah 53:1 NIV*

Who has believed our message
    and to whom has the arm of the Lord been revealed?


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 27, 2013)

*Paul and Silas in Berea

Acts 17:11-14 GW*

When Paul and Silas arrived in the city of Berea, they entered the synagogue. 11 The people of Berea were more open-minded than the people of Thessalonica. They were very willing to receive God’s message, and every day they carefully examined the Scriptures to see if what Paul said was true. 12 Many of them became believers, and quite a number of them were prominent Greek men and women.

13 But when the Jews in Thessalonica found out that Paul was also spreading God’s word in Berea, they went there to upset and confuse the people. 14 The believers immediately sent Paul to the seacoast, but Silas and Timothy stayed in Berea.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 28, 2013)

*Luke 16:10-13 GNT*


10 Whoever is faithful in small matters will be faithful in large ones; whoever is dishonest in small matters will be dishonest in large ones. 11 If, then, you have not been faithful in handling worldly wealth, how can you be trusted with true wealth? 12 And if you have not been faithful with what belongs to someone else, who will give you what belongs to you?

13 “No servant can be the slave of two masters; such a slave will hate one and love the other or will be loyal to one and despise the other. You cannot serve both God and money.”


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 30, 2013)

Psalm 1: True Happiness

1 Happy are those
    who reject the advice of evil people,
    who do not follow the example of sinners
    or join those who have no use for God.
2 Instead, they find joy in obeying the Law of the Lord,
    and they study it day and night.
3 They are like trees that grow beside a stream,
    that bear fruit at the right time,
    and whose leaves do not dry up.
They succeed in everything they do.
4 But evil people are not like this at all;
    they are like straw that the wind blows away.
5 Sinners will be condemned by God
    and kept apart from God's own people.
6 The righteous are guided and protected by the Lord,
    but the evil are on the way to their doom.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 1, 2013)

*Psalm 4 The Safety of the Faithful*


4 Hear me when I call, O God of my righteousness!
You have relieved me in _my_ distress;
Have mercy on me, and hear my prayer.



2 How long, O you sons of men,
_Will you turn_ my glory to shame?
_How long_ will you love worthlessness
_And_ seek falsehood? Selah



3 But know that the Lord has set apart for Himself him who is godly;
The Lord will hear when I call to Him.



4 Be angry, and do not sin.
Meditate within your heart on your bed, and be still. Selah



5 Offer the sacrifices of righteousness,
And put your trust in the Lord.



6 _There are_ many who say,
“Who will show us _any_ good?”
Lord, lift up the light of Your countenance upon us.



7 You have put gladness in my heart,
More than in the season that their grain and wine increased.



8 I will both lie down in peace, and sleep;
For You alone, O Lord, make me dwell in safety.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 5, 2013)

My child, eat honey, for it is good, and the honeycomb is sweet to the taste. In the same way, wisdom is sweet to your soul. If you find it, you will have a bright future, and your hopes will not be cut short (Proverbs 24:13-14 NLT).


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 5, 2013)

22 The Lord’s lovingkindnesses indeed never cease,
For His compassions never fail.
23 They are new every morning;
Great is Your faithfulness.
24 “The Lord is my portion,” says my soul,
“Therefore I have hope in Him.”

Lamentations 3:22-24 - New American Standard Bible (NASB)


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 6, 2013)

Psalm 8:3-9 GW


3 When I look at your heavens,
    the creation of your fingers,
    the moon and the stars that you have set in place—
4         what is a mortal that you remember him
            or the Son of Man that you take care of him?
5         You have made him a little lower than yourself.
        You have crowned him with glory and honor.
6         You have made him rule what your hands created.
        You have put everything under his control:
7             all the sheep and cattle, the wild animals,
8             the birds, the fish,
            whatever swims in the currents of the seas.

9 O Lord, our Lord, how majestic is your name throughout the earth!


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 7, 2013)

Psalm 13:5-6 NIV

5But I trust in your unfailing love;
    my heart rejoices in your salvation.
6 I will sing the Lord’s praise,
    for he has been good to me.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 7, 2013)

24 This is the day the Lord has made;
We will rejoice and be glad in it.
  - - Psalm 118:24  - (NKJV)


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 8, 2013)

*Leviticus 26:3-13 GNT*

3 “If you live according to my laws and obey my commands, 4 I will send you rain at the right time, so that the land will produce crops and the trees will bear fruit. 5 Your crops will be so plentiful that you will still be harvesting grain when it is time to pick grapes, and you will still be picking grapes when it is time to plant grain. You will have all that you want to eat, and you can live in safety in your land.

6 “I will give you peace in your land, and you can sleep without being afraid of anyone. I will get rid of the dangerous animals in the land, and there will be no more war there. 7 You will be victorious over your enemies; 8 five of you will be able to defeat a hundred, and a hundred will be able to defeat ten thousand. 9 I will bless you and give you many children; I will keep my part of the covenant that I made with you. 10 Your harvests will be so plentiful that they will last for a year, and even then you will have to throw away what is left of the old harvest to make room for the new. 11 I will live among you in my sacred Tent, and I will never turn away from you. 12 I will be with you; I will be your God, and you will be my people. 13 I, the Lord your God, brought you out of Egypt so that you would no longer be slaves. I broke the power that held you down and I let you walk with your head held high.”


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 10, 2013)

*Just decided to post this...it must be confirmation because it referenced to praise....my, oh my!
*

*Psalm 21 Praise for Victory*


21 The king is glad, O Lord, because you gave him strength;
    he rejoices because you made him victorious.

2 You have given him his heart's desire;
    you have answered his request.



3 You came to him with great blessings
    and set a crown of gold on his head.



4 He asked for life, and you gave it,
    a long and lasting life.



5 His glory is great because of your help;
    you have given him fame and majesty.



6 Your blessings are with him forever,
    and your presence fills him with joy.



7 The king trusts in the Lord Almighty;
    and because of the Lord's constant love
    he will always be secure.



8 The king will capture all his enemies;
    he will capture everyone who hates him.



9 He will destroy them like a blazing fire
    when he appears.

The Lord will devour them in his anger,
    and fire will consume them.



10 None of their descendants will survive;
    the king will kill them all.



11 They make their plans, and plot against him,
    but they will not succeed.



12 He will shoot his arrows at them
    and make them turn and run.



13 We praise you, Lord, for your great strength!
    We will sing and praise your power.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 13, 2013)

Isaiah 53 NIV


53 Who has believed our message
    and to whom has the arm of the Lord been revealed?
2 He grew up before him like a tender shoot,
    and like a root out of dry ground.
He had no beauty or majesty to attract us to him,
    nothing in his appearance that we should desire him.
3 He was despised and rejected by mankind,
    a man of suffering, and familiar with pain.
Like one from whom people hide their faces
    he was despised, and we held him in low esteem.

4 Surely he took up our pain
    and bore our suffering,
yet we considered him punished by God,
    stricken by him, and afflicted.
5 But he was pierced for our transgressions,
    he was crushed for our iniquities;
the punishment that brought us peace was on him,
    and by his wounds we are healed.
6 We all, like sheep, have gone astray,
    each of us has turned to our own way;
and the Lord has laid on him
    the iniquity of us all.

7 He was oppressed and afflicted,
    yet he did not open his mouth;
he was led like a lamb to the slaughter,
    and as a sheep before its shearers is silent,
    so he did not open his mouth.
8 By oppression and judgment he was taken away.
    Yet who of his generation protested?
For he was cut off from the land of the living;
    for the transgression of my people he was punished.
9 He was assigned a grave with the wicked,
    and with the rich in his death,
though he had done no violence,
    nor was any deceit in his mouth.

10 Yet it was the Lord’s will to crush him and cause him to suffer,
    and though the Lord makes[c] his life an offering for sin,
he will see his offspring and prolong his days,
    and the will of the Lord will prosper in his hand.
11 After he has suffered,
    he will see the light of life and be satisfied;
by his knowledge my righteous servant will justify many,
    and he will bear their iniquities.
12 Therefore I will give him a portion among the great,
    and he will divide the spoils with the strong,
because he poured out his life unto death,
    and was numbered with the transgressors.
For he bore the sin of many,
    and made intercession for the transgressors.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 14, 2013)

Psalm 19:9-14 NIV

9The fear of the Lord is pure,
    enduring forever.
The decrees of the Lord are firm,
    and all of them are righteous. 10 They are more precious than gold,
    than much pure gold;
they are sweeter than honey,
    than honey from the honeycomb.
11 By them your servant is warned;
    in keeping them there is great reward.
12 But who can discern their own errors?
    Forgive my hidden faults.
13 Keep your servant also from willful sins;
    may they not rule over me.
Then I will be blameless,
    innocent of great transgression.

14 May these words of my mouth and this meditation of my heart
    be pleasing in your sight,
    Lord, my Rock and my Redeemer.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 16, 2013)

*Isaiah 43:1-2 NKJV

1 But now, thus says the Lord, who created you, O Jacob,
And He who formed you, O Israel:
“Fear not, for I have redeemed you;
I have called you by your name;
You are Mine.
2 When you pass through the waters, I will be with you;
And through the rivers, they shall not overflow you.
When you walk through the fire, you shall not be burned,
Nor shall the flame scorch you.*


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 17, 2013)

Isaiah 45:4-6 NKJV

4 For Jacob My servant’s sake,
And Israel My elect,
I have even called you by your name;
I have named you, though you have not known Me.
5 I am the Lord, and there is no other;
There is no God besides Me.
I will gird you, though you have not known Me,
6 That they may know from the rising of the sun to its setting
That there is none besides Me.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 18, 2013)

*Luke 5: 12-15 NKJV Jesus Cleanses a Leper*

12 And it happened when He was in a certain city, that behold, a man who was full of leprosy saw Jesus; and he fell on his face and implored Him, saying, “Lord, if You are willing, You can make me clean.”

13 Then He put out His hand and touched him, saying, “I am willing; be cleansed.” Immediately the leprosy left him. 14 And He charged him to tell no one, “But go and show yourself to the priest, and make an offering for your cleansing, as a testimony to them, just as Moses commanded.”

15 However, the report went around concerning Him all the more; and great multitudes came together to hear, and to be healed by Him of their infirmities. 16 So He Himself often withdrew into the wilderness and prayed.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 19, 2013)

*Luke 5: 1-4 Four Fishermen Called as Disciples*

5 So it was, as the multitude pressed about Him to hear the word of God, that He stood by the Lake of Gennesaret, 2 and saw two boats standing by the lake; but the fishermen had gone from them and were washing their nets. 3 Then He got into one of the boats, which was Simon’s, and asked him to put out a little from the land. And He sat down and taught the multitudes from the boat.

4 When He had stopped speaking, He said to Simon, “Launch out into the deep and let down your nets for a catch.”

5 But Simon answered and said to Him, “Master, we have toiled all night and caught nothing; nevertheless at Your word I will let down the net.” 6 And when they had done this, they caught a great number of fish, and their net was breaking. 7 So they signaled to their partners in the other boat to come and help them. And they came and filled both the boats, so that they began to sink. 8 When Simon Peter saw it, he fell down at Jesus’ knees, saying, “Depart from me, for I am a sinful man, O Lord!”

9 For he and all who were with him were astonished at the catch of fish which they had taken; 10 and so also were James and John, the sons of Zebedee, who were partners with Simon. And Jesus said to Simon, “Do not be afraid. From now on you will catch men.” 11 So when they had brought their boats to land, they forsook all and followed Him.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 20, 2013)

*Genesis 26:12-14 NKJV
*

12 Then Isaac sowed in that land, and reaped in the same year a hundredfold; and the Lord blessed him. 13 The man began to prosper, and continued prospering until he became very prosperous; 14 for he had possessions of flocks and possessions of herds and a great number of servants. So the Philistines envied him.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 21, 2013)

*Acts 22:10 GW

“Then I asked, ‘What do you want me to do, Lord?’

“The Lord told me, ‘Get up! Go into the city of Damascus, and you’ll be told everything I’ve arranged for you to do.’*


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 24, 2013)

*Psalm 24*


1 The earth is the Lord’s, and everything in it,
    the world, and all who live in it;
2 for he founded it on the seas
    and established it on the waters.
3 Who may ascend the mountain of the Lord?
    Who may stand in his holy place?
4 The one who has clean hands and a pure heart,
    who does not trust in an idol
    or swear by a false god.[a]
5 They will receive blessing from the Lord
    and vindication from God their Savior.
6 Such is the generation of those who seek him,
    who seek your face, God of Jacob.*[c]
7 Lift up your heads, you gates;
    be lifted up, you ancient doors,
    that the King of glory may come in.
8 Who is this King of glory?
    The Lord strong and mighty,
    the Lord mighty in battle.
9 Lift up your heads, you gates;
    lift them up, you ancient doors,
    that the King of glory may come in.
10 Who is he, this King of glory?
    The Lord Almighty—
    he is the King of glory.*


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 24, 2013)

Psalm 138:2-3 NIV

I will bow down toward your holy temple and will praise your name for your unfailing love and your faithfulness, for you have so exalted your solemn decree
that it surpasses your fame.  When I called, you answered me; you greatly emboldened me.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 25, 2013)

*Hebrews 12:1-2 NIV*

1 Therefore, since we are surrounded by such a great cloud of witnesses, let us throw off everything that hinders and the sin that so easily entangles. And let us run with perseverance the race marked out for us, 2 fixing our eyes on Jesus, the pioneer and perfecter of faith. For the joy set before him he endured the cross, scorning its shame, and sat down at the right hand of the throne of God.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 26, 2013)

Hebrews 1:10-12 NIV
10 He also says,

“In the beginning, Lord, you laid the foundations of the earth,
    and the heavens are the work of your hands.
11 They will perish, but you remain;
    they will all wear out like a garment.
12 You will roll them up like a robe;
    like a garment they will be changed.
But you remain the same,
    and your years will never end.”


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 28, 2013)

Esther 4:13-14 GW
13 Mordecai sent this answer back to Esther, “Do not imagine that just because you are in the king’s palace you will be any safer than all the rest of the Jews. 

14 The fact is, even if you remain silent now, someone else will help and rescue the Jews, but you and your relatives will die. And who knows, you may have gained your royal position for a time like this.”


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 29, 2013)

*In all labor there is profit, but idle chatter leads only to poverty (Proverbs 14:23 NKJV).*


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 30, 2013)

*Hebrews 3: 1-6 Jesus Was Greater Than Moses*

3 My Christian friends, who also have been called by God! Think of Jesus, whom God sent to be the High Priest of the faith we profess. 2 He was faithful to God, who chose him to do this work, just as Moses was faithful in his work in God's house. 3 A man who builds a house receives more honor than the house itself. In the same way Jesus is worthy of much greater honor than Moses. 4 Every house, of course, is built by someone—and God is the one who has built all things. 5 Moses was faithful in God's house as a servant, and he spoke of the things that God would say in the future. 6 But Christ is faithful as the Son in charge of God's house. We are his house if we keep up our courage and our confidence in what we hope for.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 31, 2013)

*Romans 8:28 Nothing Can Separate Us from God’s Love
*
28 We know that all things work together for the good of those who love God—those whom he has called according to his plan.


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 2, 2013)

*Hebrews 4:6-8*
6 Therefore since it still remains for some to enter that rest, and since those who formerly had the good news proclaimed to them did not go in because of their disobedience, 7 God again set a certain day, calling it “Today.” This he did when a long time later he spoke through David, as in the passage already quoted:

“Today, if you hear his voice,
    do not harden your hearts.”


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 3, 2013)

*Hebrews 4:12-13 NIV


12 For the word of God is alive and active. Sharper than any double-edged sword, it penetrates even to dividing soul and spirit, joints and marrow; it judges the thoughts and attitudes of the heart. 13 Nothing in all creation is hidden from God’s sight. Everything is uncovered and laid bare before the eyes of him to whom we must give account.*


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 5, 2013)

Proverbs 10:22 NKJV

The blessing of the Lord makes one rich,
And He adds no sorrow with it.


----------



## LiftedUp (Sep 6, 2013)

*Proverbs 6

King James Version (KJV)

23 For the commandment is a lamp; and the law is light; and reproofs of instruction are the way of life:

24 To keep thee from the evil woman, from the flattery of the tongue of a strange woman.

25 Lust not after her beauty in thine heart; neither let her take thee with her eyelids.

26 For by means of a whorish woman a man is brought to a piece of bread: and the adultress will hunt for the precious life.

32 But whoso committeth adultery with a woman lacketh understanding: he that doeth it destroyeth his own soul.*

I loved this entire Proverb but for brevity, this is what stood out to me most this morning.


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 7, 2013)

LiftedUp said:


> *Proverbs 6
> 
> King James Version (KJV)
> 
> ...



I guess the Bible never gets old--same issues just different dates & names--I read an article speaking about an anti-social disorder and used this verses as reference.


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 7, 2013)

Psalm 34: 6 GW
Here is a poor man who called out.  The Lord heard him and saved him from all his troubles.


----------



## LiftedUp (Sep 17, 2013)

*2 Kings 17:32-33

New International Version (NIV)

32 They worshiped the Lord, but they also appointed all sorts of their own people to officiate for them as priests in the shrines at the high places. 

33 They worshiped the Lord, but they also served their own gods in accordance with the customs of the nations from which they had been brought*

This scripture applies so much today.  Though we worship God we sometimes do not protect ourselves from the messages we listen to from wolves in sheep clothing.  Though we worship God we serve other "gods" such as money, vanity etc.


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 18, 2013)

*Psalm 35:27 NKJV*

Let them shout for joy and be glad,
Who favor my righteous cause;
And let them say continually,
“Let the Lord be magnified,
Who has pleasure in the prosperity of His servant.”


----------



## Divine. (Sep 19, 2013)

Wrong thread


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 21, 2013)

Psalm 23

1 The Lord is my shepherd.
    I am never in need.
2         He makes me lie down in green pastures.
        He leads me beside peaceful waters.
3         He renews my soul.
        He guides me along the paths of righteousness
            for the sake of his name.
4 Even though I walk through the dark valley of death,
    because you are with me, I fear no harm.
        Your rod and your staff give me courage.
5 You prepare a banquet for me while my enemies watch.
    You anoint my head with oil.
    My cup overflows.
6 Certainly, goodness and mercy will stay close to me all the days of my life,
    and I will remain in the Lord’s house for days without end.


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 23, 2013)

*Psalm 17:8 GW

Guard me as if I were the pupil in your eye.
    Hide me in the shadow of your wings.*


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 25, 2013)

*Jesus Throws Merchants and Moneychangers out of the Temple Courtyard

John 2:13-23 GW*

13 The Jewish Passover was near, so Jesus went to Jerusalem. 14 He found those who were selling cattle, sheep, and pigeons in the temple courtyard. He also found moneychangers sitting there. 15 He made a whip from small ropes and threw everyone with their sheep and cattle out of the temple courtyard. He dumped the moneychangers’ coins and knocked over their tables.

16 He told those who sold pigeons, “Pick up this stuff, and get it out of here! Stop making my Father’s house a marketplace!”

17 His disciples remembered that Scripture said, “Devotion for your house will consume me.”

18 The Jews reacted by asking Jesus, “What miracle can you show us to justify what you’re doing?”

19 Jesus replied, “Tear down this temple, and I’ll rebuild it in three days.”

20 The Jews said, “It took forty-six years to build this temple. Do you really think you’re going to rebuild it in three days?”

21 But the temple Jesus spoke about was his own body. 22 After he came back to life, his disciples remembered that he had said this. So they believed the Scripture and this statement that Jesus had made.

23 While Jesus was in Jerusalem at the Passover festival, many people believed in him because they saw the miracles that he performed. 24 Jesus, however, was wary of these believers. He understood people 25 and didn’t need anyone to tell him about human nature. He knew what people were really like.


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 26, 2013)

When the king is cheerful, there is life, and his favor is like a cloud bringing spring rain (Proverbs 16:15 GW).


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 29, 2013)

The Lord said to Gideon, “The people with you are too many for Me to give Midian into their hands. Israel might say with pride, ‘Our own power has saved us.’ So say to all the people, ‘Whoever is afraid and shaking with fear may leave Mount Gilead and return home.’” So 22,000 people returned. But 10,000 stayed. Then the Lord said to Gideon, “There are still too many people. Bring them down to the water. I will test them for you there. Whoever I say is to go with you will go. But whoever I say is not to go with you will not go.” So Gideon brought the people down to the water. The Lord said to Gideon, “Divide every man who drinks the water as dogs drink with their tongues from every man who gets down on his knees to drink.” There were 300 men who drank from their hand, putting their hand to their mouth. But all the rest of the people got down on their knees to drink water. The Lord said to Gideon, “I will save you with the 300 men who drank from their hands. I will give the Midianites into your hands. Let all the others return, every man to his home (Judges 7:2-7 GW).”


----------



## Nice Lady (Oct 5, 2013)

John 6:68-71 GW

Simon Peter answered Jesus, “Lord, to what person could we go? Your words give eternal life. Besides, we believe and know that you are the Holy One of God.”

Jesus replied, “I chose all twelve of you. Yet, one of you is a devil.” Jesus meant Judas, son of Simon Iscariot. Judas, who was one of the twelve apostles, would later betray Jesus.


----------



## Nice Lady (Oct 6, 2013)

*John 7:50-51 GW


50 One of those Pharisees was Nicodemus, who had previously visited Jesus. Nicodemus asked them, 51 “Do Moses’ Teachings enable us to judge a person without first hearing that person’s side of the story? We can’t judge a person without finding out what that person has done.” *


----------



## Nice Lady (Oct 7, 2013)

Psalm 27: 4 GW

I have asked one thing from the Lord. This I will seek: to remain in the Lord’s house all the days of my life in order to gaze at the Lord’s beauty and to search for an answer in his temple.


----------



## Nice Lady (Oct 8, 2013)

*Psalm 26:1-3 GW*

1 Judge me favorably, O Lord, because I have walked with integrity
   and I have trusted you without wavering.

2 Examine me, O Lord, and test me.
   Look closely into my heart and mind.

3 I see your mercy in front of me.
    I walk in the light of your truth.


----------



## Nice Lady (Oct 9, 2013)

Psalm 103:14-16 GW


14 He certainly knows what we are made of.
    He bears in mind that we are dust.
15 Human life is as short-lived as grass.
    It blossoms like a flower in the field.
16 When the wind blows over the flower, it disappears,
    and there is no longer any sign of it.


----------



## Nice Lady (Oct 11, 2013)

*By God's grace I have won the favor of the emperor, of his counselors, and of all his powerful officials; the Lord my God has given me courage, and I have been able to persuade many of the heads of the clans of Israel to return with me (Ezra 7:28 GNT).”
*


----------



## Nice Lady (Oct 15, 2013)

*Genesis 41:39-46 GW*

39 Then Pharaoh said to Joseph, “Because God has let you know all this, there is no one as wise and intelligent as you. 40 You will be in charge of my palace, and all my people will do[a] what you say. I will be more important than you, only because I’m Pharaoh.”

41 Then Pharaoh said to Joseph, “I now put you in charge of Egypt.” 42 Then Pharaoh took off his signet ring and put it on Joseph’s finger. He had Joseph dressed in robes of fine linen and put a gold chain around his neck. 43 He had him ride in the chariot of the second-in-command. Men ran ahead of him and shouted, “Make way!”* Pharaoh put Joseph in charge of Egypt.

44 He also said to Joseph, “Even though I am Pharaoh, no one anywhere in Egypt will do anything without your permission.” 45 Pharaoh named Joseph Zaphenathpaneah and gave him Asenath as his wife. She was the daughter of Potiphera, priest from the city of On. Joseph traveled around Egypt.

Joseph Serves Pharaoh

46 Joseph was 30 years old when he entered the service of Pharaoh (the king of Egypt). He left Pharaoh and traveled all around Egypt.*


----------



## Nice Lady (Oct 20, 2013)

Galatians 1:6-10 GNT
6 I am surprised at you! In no time at all you are deserting the one who called you by the grace of Christ, and are accepting another gospel. 7 Actually, there is no “other gospel,” but I say this because there are some people who are upsetting you and trying to change the gospel of Christ. 8 But even if we or an angel from heaven should preach to you a gospel that is different from the one we preached to you, may he be condemned to hell! 9 We have said it before, and now I say it again: if anyone preaches to you a gospel that is different from the one you accepted, may he be condemned to hell!

10 Does this sound as if I am trying to win human approval? No indeed! What I want is God's approval! Am I trying to be popular with people? If I were still trying to do so, I would not be a servant of Christ.


----------



## Nice Lady (Oct 23, 2013)

Psalm 33:20-22 GW

20 We wait for the Lord.
    He is our help and our shield.
21 In him our hearts find joy.
    In his holy name we trust.
22 Let your mercy rest on us, O Lord,
    since we wait with hope for you.


----------



## Nice Lady (Oct 23, 2013)

*Proverbs 3:27 GW

Do not hold back anything good
    from those who are entitled to it
        when you have the power to do so.*


----------



## Nice Lady (Oct 25, 2013)

*John 14:12-14 GW
*

12 “I can guarantee this truth: Those who believe in me will do the things that I am doing. They will do even greater things because I am going to the Father. 13 I will do anything you ask the Father in my name so that the Father will be given glory because of the Son. 14 If you ask me to do something, I will do it.


----------



## Nice Lady (Oct 26, 2013)

*Psalm 35:28 GW*

Then my tongue will tell about your righteousness,
    about your praise all day long.


----------



## Nice Lady (Oct 31, 2013)

*John 17: 24-26 GW*

24 “Father, I want those you have given to me to be with me, to be where I am. I want them to see my glory, which you gave me because you loved me before the world was made. 25 Righteous Father, the world didn’t know you. Yet, I knew you, and these disciples have known that you sent me. 26 I have made your name known to them, and I will make it known so that the love you have for me will be in them and I will be in them.”


----------



## Nice Lady (Nov 1, 2013)

Philippians 2:9-10 NIV

9Therefore God exalted him to the highest place
and gave him the name that is above every name,
10 that at the name of Jesus every knee should bow,
in heaven and on earth and under the earth,
11 and every tongue acknowledge that Jesus Christ is Lord,
to the glory of God the Father.


----------



## Nice Lady (Nov 3, 2013)

*1 Samuel 1:17 GW

Eli replied, “Go in peace, and may the God of Israel grant your request.”*


----------



## Nice Lady (Nov 5, 2013)

*Exodus 15: 22-25 NKJV

Bitter Waters Made Sweet*

22 So Moses brought Israel from the Red Sea; then they went out into the Wilderness of Shur. And they went three days in the wilderness and found no water. 23 Now when they came to Marah, they could not drink the waters of Marah, for they were bitter. Therefore the name of it was called Marah.[a] 24 And the people complained against Moses, saying, “What shall we drink?” 25 So he cried out to the Lord, and the Lord showed him a tree. When he cast it into the waters, the waters were made sweet.


----------



## Nice Lady (Nov 6, 2013)

Psalm 3:3 GW


But you, O Lord, are a shield that surrounds me.
You are my glory.
You hold my head high.


----------



## Nice Lady (Nov 7, 2013)

*But now I am determined to bless Jerusalem and the people of Judah. So don’t be afraid (Zechariah 8:15 NLT).”*


----------



## Nice Lady (Nov 12, 2013)

*The words of wicked people are a deadly ambush, but the words of decent people rescue (Proverbs 12:6 GW).*


----------



## Nice Lady (Nov 22, 2013)

*There are many, many people in the valley of decision.  The day of the Lord is near in the valley of decision (Joel 3:14 GW).*


----------



## Nice Lady (Nov 23, 2013)

*Psalm 100--A Psalm of Thanksgiving.
*
1 Make a joyful shout to the Lord, all you lands!
2 Serve the Lord with gladness;
Come before His presence with singing.
3 Know that the Lord, He is God;
It is He who has made us, and not we ourselves;
We are His people and the sheep of His pasture.
4 Enter into His gates with thanksgiving,
And into His courts with praise.
Be thankful to Him, and bless His name.
5 For the Lord is good;
His mercy is everlasting,
And His truth endures to all generations.


----------



## Nice Lady (Dec 7, 2013)

At least, God is the only and sure plan:

The Lord your God is with you. He is a hero who saves you. He happily rejoices over you, renews you with his love, and celebrates over you with shouts of joy (Zephaniah 3:17 GW).


----------



## Nice Lady (Dec 8, 2013)

*Philippians 4:4 GW*

Always be joyful in the Lord! I’ll say it again: Be joyful!


----------



## Nice Lady (Dec 11, 2013)

Isaiah 1:19 NKJV

If you are willing and obedient,
You shall eat the good of the land;


----------



## LiftedUp (Feb 14, 2014)

2 Chronicles 32:7 (NIV)

“Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid or discouraged because of the king of Assyria and the vast army with him, for there is a greater power with us than with him.


----------



## InVue (Feb 15, 2014)

*"If God is for us, who can be against us?"* Romans 8:31

If God be for you, He's more than the whole world against you...


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 15, 2014)

I wish I knew how to edit the thread tag because I would've changed it to 2013/2014. If anyone knows how, tell me. I see people want this thread going!


----------



## LiftedUp (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice_Lady  

Try tagging a mod and see if that works.  I love this thread as well


----------



## InVue (Feb 19, 2014)

Happy is the man that findeth _wisdom_, and the man that getteth _understanding_.  For the LORD giveth wisdom: out of his mouth cometh knowledge and understanding.

But the wisdom that is from above is first _pure_, then _peaceable_, _gentle_, and easy to be intreated, full of _mercy_ and _good fruits_, without _partiality_, and without _hypocrisy_.

_Pro 2:6, 3:13, & Jam 3:17_


----------

